# The Lamentation of Lolth - Chapter III



## Majin (Apr 22, 2004)

As Ayden begins his slow but steady walk and gets closer to the center of the compound he notices a large shrine composed of four axes arranged in a circle, their heads touching. Hanging from the axe heads are necklaces and other personal effects, as well as a smooth river stone bearing an inscription. The haft of each axe is broken to half its original length. Around the axes are four small fires burning aromatic leaves. 

Lizardfolk are seen throughout the compound, the women and their young rushing quickly into their huts as they see the cleric approach. A large male dives into the water and can be clearly seen making his way toward the burned-out tree to the north. 

Another of the males holds up a hand, gesturing for Ayden and the rest of the party to stop and wait. He then turns and looks toward the blackened tree. After a few minutes, the lizardfolk male who swam out to the hillock re-emerges and gestures toward the village. A pair of flat-bottomed river boats are brought out of one of the larger huts, and the lizardfolk beckon for the party to enter the boats. Still, none of the lizardfolk speak.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 22, 2004)

*Drogo*

"I think we should go with them," says Drogo.  "The water naga of whom we have heard probably lives by that tree.  I think we have no choice but to trust them.  I will go.  Perhaps one person should stay behind.  Or I could leave a note on Rex to take back to town in case we do not ever return."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 22, 2004)

As Ayden approached, he was relieved to see that the lizardmen did not immediately rush to attack them.

_~I hope this is not simply a ruse to lull us into a false sense of hope...~_

Ayden wished that the females and children were not afraid of him, but under the circumstances, it was a fear he could all too well understand. Doing his best to look as non-threatening as he could, Ayden watched as one tribesmen dove into the water and began swimming for the burned out tree to the north.

Taking a few moments, Ayden admired the shrine and tried to read the inscription on the stone in front of him, however, his time was cut short when he caught movement in the corner of his eye and watched as large flat bottomed boats were brought out from the huts around them.

As the halfling druid seemed to read his mind, Ayden nodded his head in agreement.

"Aye, it would seem that they do wish us to go with them. Let us pray that the stump is not blackened from those who made the same mistake."

Turning to face the closest lizardman, Ayden tried speaking to him first in what he hoped was a more familiar tongue, the language of wyrms.

"I am Ayden Wyvernspur, and I and my companions are here in peace. May I go tell those who are behind me that you wish us to go to the tree? I will only be a moment."


----------



## Majin (Apr 23, 2004)

The lizardman considers Ayden for a moment before nodding silently and gesturing behind Ayden at the rest of the party.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 23, 2004)

Nodding his head in thanks, Ayden thought it might be best to just follow suit with the tribesman.

Throwing his hands in the air, he began to gesture for them to approach. Once he saw them moving foward, Ayden looked back down at Drogo.

"The more the merrier I say..."


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 23, 2004)

Calenthang goes to meet with Ayden, more than willing to abide the change of plans.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2004)

Andreas steps forwards to stand along side Ayden, Calenthang and Drogo.  He over to the blackened stump slightly nerviously.

"They're friendly, then?"  He asks Ayden, nodding towards the lizardfolk.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 25, 2004)

"If Finder and Tymora favor us at all today they will be, otherwise, I fear that blackened stump may be the last sight we see before meeting our gods face to face."

When all had arrived, Ayden nodded his head in thanks to their watcher and stepped onto the boat, doing his best to hide the nervousness he felt.


----------



## Majin (Apr 25, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for not replying here guys, but I'm waiting to discuss with Kirinke who her character will be inserted into the campaign, which could affect the next IC post I would make. So I'll continue once we work that out.  Shouldnt take too long.


----------



## Majin (Apr 29, 2004)

OOC: Just a little note to you guys saying I'm still with ya! Kirinke's character is almost finalized and then we just need to discuss how to get her in-game, which hopefully won't take longer then some time tommorrow night. Look for a new post then, friday night the latest if all things go well!


----------



## kirinke (Apr 30, 2004)

ooc: good character generation takes time and effort and a sense of the absurd..... ^)^


----------



## Majin (May 1, 2004)

The party is led to the burnt out stump to the north. Upon reaching the shore one of the lizardmen await you at what appears to be an entrance in the base of the stump. Peering into the murky blackness, you can see that the tunnel widens into an 8-foot-high tunnel that descends slightly. The roof of the tunnel is cluttered with taproots from the cypress trees above. 

The lizardman guard leads you inside. You first enter a cold, damp, 30-foot diameter cavern whose floor is a mass of puddles. The 30-foot-high ceiling is a mass of dangling roots from the cypress trees above. A pair of lizardfolk guards stand at a narrow exit in the northwestern corner. 

You follow the lizardman through a narrow tunnel to the northwest into a larger chamber. Swamp water drips from the ceiling and pools on the muddy floor. This area is obviously a guardroom, which leads to an alcove that holds weapon racks. In the northeastern corner, a tunnel leads east. In the center of the room is a stout table behind which crouch two lizardfolk armed with fishing spears. 

The lizardman your following only stops momentarily to acknowledge the two others in the room. They eye the party suspiciously. Moving on leads to a narrow 5-foot tunnel, winding in a north-easterly direction, that then widens and opens into a large, roughly hewn chamber. The chamber is in total darkness save for a faint glow emanating from an opening in the eastern wall. The slight clink of chains can be heard from various parts of the room. The guard does not slow in this room at all, leading you onwards further. 

You quickly pass through a natural chamber with a very high ceiling. The eastern wall of the room is almost entirely dominated by a clear pool, lit by phosphorescent mosses that coat the slimy walls. 

Breaking the surface of the water, a large cave becomes visible. The walls of the cavern are thick with hanging vines, behind which you can make out humanoid shapes. Waiting for you on the "beach" is an enormous lizardman, easily 7 feet tall, holding a greataxe that glows with an eerie light in the gloomy cave. Behind him is a large, writhing serpentine shape that shimmers green in the light filtering in from an opening in the ceiling. The snake creature has a nightmarish mockery of a human head and it's forked tongue between dripping fangs, tasting you on the air as orange hackles rise on the back of it's head. 

Looking around you on either side you can finally make out the humanoid shapes. On one wall two halflings, twins by the looks of them, stand staring forward, glassy eyed expressions on their faces. Opposite this wall 2 more stand, a gnome, and a beautiful elven female, both too, with emotionless, glassy eyes. None of them move at all, nor do they appear to notice your arrival into the chamber. They just stare straight ahead, as if simply awaiting orders...


----------



## Manzanita (May 1, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Ouch," Drogo mutters to Ayden, though trying to keep a calm, smiling face.  "Those halflings and the others, they were the ones giving directions on the building of the dam.  We may be in trouble."


----------



## Verbatim (May 1, 2004)

Nothing in Ayden's training had prepared him for walking into the proverbial lion's den, and with every step deeper into the cavern, he could feel his heart threatening to explode with its frantic pounding.

_~I must be strong...I must be strong...Uncle, why couldn't they have wanted to speak to us above ground...~_

Ayden knew in his mind this was meant as a display of power, and to be honest, the effect was working quite well as there was nothing more he wanted to do than to meet with their leader and feel the sunlight on his face once more.

Entering the central cavern, Ayden stopped in his tracks as he saw the four "guests" inside and stared closely at each one until he saw the slight movement of their chests which proved to him that they still drew breath.

_~Thank you for sparing their lives Uncle...~_

Once more it seemed as if Drogo had read his thoughts when he voiced aloud the same concerns that Ayden felt, but knowing that peace must be reforged between the two peoples, for both of their sake, Ayden stepped foward and spoke to the giant lizardman, as well as the creature behind him.

<<Draconic>>"I and my companions come in peace, speaking on behalf of Orchard Meadows and wishing to tell the Broken Axe clan of the terrible wrong which has been committed against them. I carry with me a letter from the town council, a letter written after it was discovered that within the council a viper lay in their midst, but now the poison spreader has been removed, and the town would like to begin the process of healing the wounds made by the former Mayor."

Holding one hand far to his side, Ayden slowly reached for the scroll and prepared to carry it over to them, should they ask him to. He kept his movements slow and easy, as he did not wish to be seen as provoking an attack or reaching for a weapon.

_OOC: Diplomacy check for his actions and speaking to them. I do not want to end up on the wrong side of that axe, or spell. As I'm thinking domination, and that is not an easy spell for joe mage to cast...man is it great to be back.._


----------



## Manzanita (May 1, 2004)

*Drogo*

OOC:  Who all is here, just Ayden, Drogo, Calethang, and Andreas?


----------



## Velmont (May 1, 2004)

OOC: Sielwoodan is hiding in case of complications.


----------



## Manzanita (May 1, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo uses his ghostwise ability to communicate telepathically w/Ayden.  "That thing knows everything.  It is behind all this conflict.  It is probably what corrupted Mayor Applebottom.  Let's just try to find out what it wants & get out of here before he has us for dinner, or for his 'pets' like those poor halflings.  It would be nice to escape from here diplomatically, because escaping by force seems a bit grim."  

He then tries to calculate some distances and areas to see if he could get the naga and lizardman in an entanglement spell if need be.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 1, 2004)

Calenthang stands about with a bored smile on his face, obviously not worried, and showing particular interest in the roof above their heads and the witless prisoners.
He looks at the two halflings.
_The assassins._
He looks at the gnome.
_The engineer._
And finally, he looks to the elven woman. His smile dies on his face.


----------



## kirinke (May 1, 2004)

ooc: is this spell just taking over their bodies or um everything including thoughts?


----------



## Majin (May 1, 2004)

OOC: Sielwoodan - Hiding where? Did you not go with the party to begin with or are you trying to sneak off and hide under the watchful eye of a powerful naga and her minions? 

Kirinke - Yes you should be able to have thoughts of your own buried somewhere deep inside.


----------



## Majin (May 1, 2004)

Naamani speaks loudly and with a hiss in common, "You flatter me and insult me in the same sentence, Ghostwise," she spits, looking at Drogo. "I am female, but I will forgive your ignorance just this once. But to you it must seem I _do_ know everything," she grins, long forked tongue flicking in and out of her mouth. Somehow, Drogo realizes, she had read his thoughts to Ayden!

Naamani continues, "But what you say about that worm Applebottom interests me. It seems you wish a diplomatic resolution," she turns her head sharply to Ayden. "You may show me this letter. Ssyrin! Fetch it from him and read it to me!" The large lizardman comes over to Ayden and takes the letter from him. He then proceeds to read it aloud. 

After he is finished Naamani stays silent for quite some time, obviously considering the words in the letter, searching for any sign of treachery. Finally she eyes Ayden once more. "You are lucky that I wish this conflict to end so desperately between us and the inhabitants of Orchard Meadows. Our swamps are dwindling more and more, day after day. But a simple letter will not be proof enough. I will send some runners to check on the dam. If it is indeed out of operation I will begin talks with Orchard Meadows once more." Naamani sends a guard off to dispatch lizardmen off to the dam to confirm the statements in the letter, and then looks back to the party. "You will stay here as my _guests_ until they return."


----------



## kirinke (May 1, 2004)

Teleri:
Though motionless and helpless, Teleri is quite aware of what is going on, at least some part of her is aware and none to pleased with the situation. She had been camping innocently enough on the edge of a great swamp, when she felt a sharp pain inside her head. For a long time, she floated in darkness, with brief laspses of awareness that made her want to go back into that soft, comforting blackness. Now she heard voices, in a language she did not understand. And she screamed silently for help.


----------



## Verbatim (May 1, 2004)

As Drogo's frantic thoughts enter into his mind, Ayden could not stop himself from looking at the halfling in shock. While he knew that some mages, as well as powerful priests, could achieve such a feat magically, he had never known of druids being able to do so. Perhaps, there was more to his companions than met the eye, but Ayden's musing were stopped suddenly when the creature, Naamani the villagers had called her, began speaking to them in her heavily accented common.

As she quickly dispatched runners to check their story, Ayden could not stop staring at the creature, trying to see if Applebottom's "guest" could have been related to her.
Before he could stop himself, Ayden opened his mouth and asked the question he prayed he would not regret later.

"Naamini, since we are to be your guests, forgive my asking a question that I fear may upset you. Yesterday, after we arrested the dwarven captain at the dam, and returned to town, we had to physically remove Applebottom from power. After his arrest, we began looking for proof of his guilt, and we encounterd a being, who seemed to be part serpent, but at the same time part waterkin. Sadly, we were not able to stop her without force, and in the process, she fell to our combined attacks. I believe her name was Ssirine. Was she known to you?"

Looking back towards his companions, then to her, Ayden knew the only thing he could do was to speak open and honestly, if they were to have any hopes of getting the powerful creature to trust them.

<<Draconic>>"Naamani, my companions and I are not your foes, neither are the people of Orchard Meadows, but we do need to know we can trust you as well. Please tell me who these people are that you surround you in your hall. Are they Applebottom's minions, or merely people who happened to get caught up in something they did not understand?"


----------



## kirinke (May 1, 2004)

*Teleri*

Well screaming silently for awhile is all well and good. Unfortunantly, no one can hear it but yourself and the odd telepath. At least, that was what her mother always told her. Teleri sighed mentally in frustration as the fear faded and wished for the thousandth time she had not wandered too near this blasted swamp. 

_I'll sing again. If nothing else it will help pass the time._ 
_"Ninety-nine bottles of ale on the wall...." she began, grinning inwardly, regaining some of her old humor._


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2004)

Andreas stands at the back of the group, keeping a wary eye on the lizardmen.  He shifts uncomfortably from one foot to the other, listening to Naamani's words, but remaining silent.

_Quite a trick to have that many people under one's thrall._  He thinks, both unnerved and curious with regard to the naga's powers.


----------



## Velmont (May 2, 2004)

Sielwoodan is hidden at an arrow range of the village, stying silent and motionless, awaiting for his friend to come back or for any sign of hostility.


----------



## Manzanita (May 2, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo grimaces at Naamini's words, then grins sheepishly, and bows slightly at the Naga.  He figures keeping his mouth shut is the best way to avoid putting his foot in it again.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 2, 2004)

Calenthang, now grim-faced, sits down and makes himself comfortable; preparing for the long wait to come.
Considering the size of the room, he begins to think about acoustics. He unshoulders his pack and rumages through it. He pulls out a well-tarnished copper pan flute and looks at it idly.
He blows one long, low, and mournful note into it, letting the sound reverberate off the cavern walls before gauging everyones' reaction.


----------



## kirinke (May 2, 2004)

*Teleri*

Teleri finishes her mental rendition of "ninety-nine bottles of ale on the wall" and goes into a raucous performance of "a hole, a hole, a hole in the bottom of the sea."

Anything to kill time. Especially when you can't move or speak....

OOC:
she picked up _those_ particular songs from a gnome she was traveling with at one time. ^_^


----------



## Majin (May 3, 2004)

At the mention of Ssirine, Naamani's features visibly darken. "Her death is of no consequence to me. She was the offspring of a priestess of another clan and an elemental of the water plane. She was abandoned by her parents at an early age. Some of my scouts came upon her and she was brought to me. I trained her as a sorceress and she repaid me by attempting to overthrow me. She was a bloodthirsty one. She preferred our old warlike ways, and could not stand the new direction the clan was heading. I can only assume that the mayor of Orchard Meadows promised her something for her help. Possibily what would be left of our clan if the worst happened. You did well in exterminating her." As she says this you cannot help feeling uneasy at the grin that crosses her lips. 

As Ayden switches to Draconic with his next question Naamani's face sours again. "The gnome and halfing twins ambushed a party of my guards at the old mill. They killed a few, but they were neutralized and brought here to me to serve as "pets" for their crimes. As for the elven female, I have no proof that she is working for the mayor, but she was in our territory during dangerous times. We could not afford to trust anyone so she was brought here as well."


----------



## Manzanita (May 3, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Oh."  Drogo relaxes a bit, and asks in common.  "So these halflings and gnome were working for Applebottom, and you captured them?  Do you know what they were all after?"


----------



## kirinke (May 4, 2004)

*Teleri*

Teleri pauses in her singing as she hears a bit of conversation. Feedback? dream... maybe. Pets. That's what the creature, whoever, whatever had her caged thought of her. She knew that. The feelings that came through were very clear on that particular subject. A dream or no. That made her mad. Elves were _not_ pets. She grinned humorlessly. 

She hated inclosed spaces. All elves did really. Even maybe drow. _Perhaps that was why they hate us so much. _ She mused. _To be inclosed underground, cut away from the light. No wonder they want us dead. We stole their light. _ Being imprisioned within her own mind was horrible. But she might be able to get some of her own back. At least a little. She 'stood up' figuratively speaking and "coughed loudly" trying to get whoever it was caging her. Then she sang.

_"The wheel goes around and around and around. The wheel goes around and around and around...."_ she grinned as she sang at the top of her mental lungs. 

If they wound up killing her, Teleri swore to herself she would haunt whoever did for the rest of their lives and sing all of the gnomish songs she ever learned. As loudly as possible in as off-key as she could.

ooc:
a novel way of keeping insanity at bay? well not really for an elf. but the thought or song is there. ^)^


----------



## Jarval (May 4, 2004)

"If I may ask a favour?"  Andreas addresses Naamani.  "Could you release the elven woman from your spell?  There seemed to be no elves involved in the construction of the dam, and if we may question her, we might be able to find out why she was here."


----------



## Verbatim (May 4, 2004)

At the mention of the mill, Ayden remembered the daggers and darts that they had found. Placing the enchanted bag on the ground, Ayden looked towards the naga before opening it up.

<<common>>"I believe that we have some things that belong to you and your tribe, as we found a pair of finely forged daggers near a banner of your people. I would like to return them to you and the Broken Axe clan as another sign of good faith between us all."

Getting ready to ask another question, Ayden's thoughts are disrupted when a low mournful note suddenly filled the air around them. Turning around quickly, Ayden was surprised to see Calenthang sitting on a rock with a flute in his hands. Unsure of the elf's reasons for his actions, Ayden hoped it was because the warrior was trying to show that he was not intimidated by everything around him, a trait that Ayden wished he possessed right now. Turning back to face their hostess, Ayden waited until Andreas had finished his request for the elvish maiden's release before asking his next question.


----------



## Seonaid (May 5, 2004)

Chastity looks pained to be doing nothing, but keeps her peace. _I am not the one to negotiate. I will allow these others to discuss, and if something happens and Torm wills it, I will smite this evil where it stands,_ she thinks idly, without malice. Upon hearing Calenthang's song, she visibly tenses and barely restrains herself from turning toward him, weapon drawn. Her eyes narrow and she turns from him deliberately. _Why provoke these people?_ she wonders to herself.

At the mention of the innocent elven woman, she perks up and takes a step toward the naga. "There is no need to keep in bondage one who is innocent," she says clearly and slowly in Common. "As a show of goodwill and faith, you must release her."


----------



## hippocrachus (May 5, 2004)

Noticing the more righteous members of his group silently questioning his actions, Calenthang does his best to hide his smile, and places the flute back in his pack. He makes sure to wink at Chastity.
_Harmony is peace..._
He goes back to scrounging around in his personals, looking for something to stifle the growing boredom, but something a bit more "low-key."
_Ah!_
He munches on some rations while paying close attention to the proceedings.


----------



## Majin (May 5, 2004)

Ignoring Calenthang's music Naamani answers Ayden with a raspy chuckle. "These do not belong to my people, rather, they belong to those halfling twins. A matching set, for a matching pair of pets," she chuckles again. "You may leave them if you wish but I don't think they will be needing them."

At everyone's insistance and request to release the elven captive, Naamani scoffs. "There is no proof that she is innocent. Even if she is questioned she may lie, and even though I can read thoughts as you may have already noticed, some have the ability to mask their thoughts. There is no sure way to tell. If my runners once they return report to me that the dam construction has been abandoned I may let her go. But these other three that I have seen with my own eyes as a threat to us must pay for their transgressions."


----------



## Manzanita (May 5, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Do you know what Applebottom and these others sought to gain by inciting violence between your peoples?"  Drogo asks the Naga in common.


----------



## Majin (May 5, 2004)

"I have no idea why he would do these things, all I know, is that I will not tolerate it."


----------



## Seonaid (May 5, 2004)

Chastity smiles in response to Calenthang's wink but is relieved when he stops playing. When the naga refuses to release the elf, she shrugs mentally, slightly troubled. _There is no proof of her innocence, though I am sure she is. Justice will prevail._

As they wait, she _detects evil_ around the whole room.


----------



## Majin (May 5, 2004)

Chastity does not detect any evil in the surrounding area.


----------



## Verbatim (May 5, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Ignoring Calenthang's music Naamani answers Ayden with a raspy chuckle. "These do not belong to my people, rather, they belong to those halfling twins. A matching set, for a matching pair of pets," she chuckles again. "You may leave them if you wish but I don't think they will be needing them."




Moving his eyes over to the halflings, Ayden nodded his head in acceptance of the naga's words, and felt sure that Naamani was speaking the truth about the halfling's not needing the blades returned. Unsure of what to do with them now that his theory had been proven false, Ayden placed them on the ground beside him before looking back to her.

"While they may no longer need, perhaps you or one of your people will be able to find a use for the steel. They are of exceptional craftsmanship, but I am sure you are well aware of that fact already.



			
				Majin said:
			
		

> At everyone's insistance and request to release the elven captive, Naamani scoffs. "There is no proof that she is innocent. Even if she is questioned she may lie, and even though I can read thoughts as you may have already noticed, some have the ability to mask their thoughts. There is no sure way to tell. If my runners once they return report to me that the dam construction has been abandoned I may let her go. But these other three that I have seen with my own eyes as a threat to us must pay for their transgressions."




Nodding his head in acceptance of Naamani's decision to keep the elf held, Ayden thought about trying to change her mind, but knew that it would be futile at the moment. Thus far, she had been open with them about everything she had been asked, and Ayden felt that perhaps now was the time to admit their own guilt through ignorance.

Bracing himself, Ayden pulled his eyes away from the floor and looked into her reptilian eyes.

"Naamani, since we are here trying to mend the rifts that have been forced upon us all, I have to tell you some news that saddens me to admit. Upon our arrival in town two days ago, we saw what we thought at the time was a scouting party attacking two halflings in a field. Sadly, we allowed our ignorance to guide our attacks, and instead of striking to subdue, we struck to kill. I now regret our actions, especially since they were guilty of nothing besides defending their lands, an act that many would be given a medal for if the roles were changed. Once more, I offer my apologies, although I know that they will not bring back the lost members of your clan."


----------



## Majin (May 5, 2004)

Naamani's eyes grow thinner as she hears Ayden's confession. For a moment she looks as if she's going to add even more pets to her collection, but simply responds, "Those are the consequences of war, there will be many more lost just like them if this conflict with the village and our clan is not solved shortly."


----------



## hippocrachus (May 5, 2004)

"Isn't that what we're here for?" Calenthang pipes in, a little confused.


----------



## Seonaid (May 5, 2004)

Chastity looks upset, remembering the battle only at Ayden's words. She appears about to speak, but then thinks better of it and keeps her mouth shut. _Torm, guide us,_ she prays briefly.


----------



## kirinke (May 5, 2004)

*Teleri*

Teleri finishes the song and starts pacing like a caged wild animal. _Why doesn't she just release me? A simple truth spell of some sort would clear me._ she thought desperately. _Anyone who can cage a person within their own mind ought to know a truth spell. They ought to. _ 

_"HAY!" _ she 'shouts' as loudly as she can. _"Lemme outta here! A truth spell. Cast a bloody truth spell on me! I'm telling you I was just traveling near the swamp! I meant no harm!"_ she said and cursed with all the imagination a 100 year old elf can.


----------



## Verbatim (May 6, 2004)

While he was in agreement with the simple truth of Naamani's words, Ayden could not think of any further way he could convince the naga of their good intentions.

_~Perhaps if we can offer something of value to her and her people...~_

"Naamani, while we wait for your runners to return with verification that the construction of the dam has stopped, there is something else I would like to speak to you about. We have reasons to believe that there may be another force in the swamp which you might wish to be made aware of. While we were travelling here, we entered the dwelling of a halfling who had been turned into a creature of undeath. While we were able to send the soul to a permanent rest, whoever, or whatever is responsible for the change may still be in the swamp. Have you seen anything or anyone who might be able to harness such dark might?"


----------



## Jarval (May 6, 2004)

Andreas looks at little taken aback by Ayden bringing up the matter of the groups own skirmish with the lizardfolk, but remains silent.

_Still, maybe next time I should do the talking.  There was really no need to bring that up._  He thinks, glad to still have his own free will.


----------



## Majin (May 7, 2004)

Naamani's eyes rise with recognition of the creature Ayden speaks of. "Yes, my scouts have mentioned the presence of a wraith in the area, haunting the swamp. With the current hostilities with the village I have advised my people to avoid it as best they can, as the current situation with the swamp is more important at the moment. It is that which created out of the old halfling peat farmer the creature you dealt with. It is only about at night though, so it is not so hard for my people to avoid, it is nearly night now, however.. Do take care on your way out of here, _if_ I allow you to leave," she smiles.


----------



## Seonaid (May 7, 2004)

Chastity's eyes narrow at the implied and actual threats in Naamani's speech.


----------



## Verbatim (May 7, 2004)

Growing frustrated with the naga's continual threats against them, Ayden hoped that the others would not do anything foolish to push the powerful creature into hostile actions. While he did travel with skilled companions, Ayden doubted that even their combined powers would be enough to stop the leader of the Broken Axe clan should she turn her spells against them.

_~Uncle, give me the strength to help us through this...~_

"I thank you for telling us of the dark blight in the swamp, and while I can not speak for my companions, as their will is their own, I will try to pursuade them to travel with me in seeking this abomination out. Anything that we can do to help out those in this area we have pledged to do, and this more than qualifies I think."

_~Please let the others think this is wise, as I know that I can not defeat such a creature by myself. However, I would gladly try to do so in the spirit of rebirthing the health of this land...~_

Looking at his friends, Ayden waits to see what the others will say about searching out the wraith and sending its soul to its proper state.


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2004)

Andreas nods as Ayden looks in his direction, letting the priest know he approves of the plan.


----------



## Verbatim (May 7, 2004)

Relieved to see that Andreas was behind him, as taking on any undead would be easier with Mystra's might on their side, Ayden looked to the others hoping they shared the mage's sentiment.


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2004)

*Teleri*

Teleri sighs, remembering the dreams before she was taken prisoner. They had been ominous, almost as if Sehanine had been warning her. Or giving her marching orders. For some reason, she _*had*_ been drawn to the swamp almost against her better judgement. 

She listened to the conversation, hearing it as though from the bottom of a deep well. 

_Bugger it._ She thought, sighing in frustration. _Why doesn't that snake creature listen to me? She as much admitted she can read thoughts. Anything as powerful as that ought to know a few truth-spells or have a few followers who do. _ 

_"Naamani, please. I know you are powerful. But you are being stubborn and foolishly paranoid. I am a priestess of Sehanine Moonbow. I think she sent me here for a reason. To help deal with the undead creature moving about your swamp. I know nothing of your troubles. I only know what my goddess wants me to do. Let me free.*Cast a truth-spell on me. I am telling you the truth!*"_ She 'shouted' towards the snake-creature as loud as she could. 

ooc:
I know her thoughts are a bit disjointed, but i figure that may be a part of the spell and the fact that cages tend to make elves a bit ansy. hmmm mebbe we should 'move this along' so 2 speak. lol.  
Whoot i got my players guide to faerun! Um Majiin, I made some changes to my character. Those changes are in white.


----------



## Manzanita (May 9, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Aye.  I would like to find that wraith.  Perhaps we will stay until nightfall, if you will allow it, Naamani."


----------



## Majin (May 9, 2004)

Naamani turns a sideward glance towards Teleri, only half paying attention to her thoughts. She then turns back to Ayden. "What a kind gesture," she grins. "You might prove useful after all." As she says this a lizardman enters the chamber and quickly makes his way to Naamani's side. He bows to one knee before speaking

"The dam is being dismantled as we speak, a group from the village is breaking it apart, supervised by the town's sheriff." Naamani's eyes narrow at the news. "Are you certain?" The lizardman nods silently and bows his head. 

Naamani nods as well and turns to the party. "Very well. You have earned this girls freedom, and my trust for the time being." She closes her eyes for a moment, breaking the link she has over Teleri, releasing her, then opens them again. "Bring the book," she commands the lizardman kneeling before her. He goes to the back of the chamber and returns with what looks like a small journal. 

"My younger sister Tyrinth, is up to no good below the village. As a reward for saving my swamp I will give you the chance to save Orchard Meadows once more. She dwells inside the well in the center of town. There is a small network of caverns below. This journal speaks of a treasure that she is supposed to possess. You will most likely have to kill her. You will get no ill feelings from me if it comes to that. Tyrinth was much like Ssirine. Too ambitious for her own good. She too wanted to turn this tribe to great evil and destruction, but I would not allow it. So she is condemned to her well where I'm sure she sits, cultivating some plan against the village and my swamp. She wants revenge, and you can stop her. She is weaker than I, so you should be able to defeat her, but still she is a naga, do not underestimate her. She is as crafty as any of our race. You may read the journal at your leisure. It may give you some clue as to what to do."

OOC: You've all reach level 3 now for bypassing Naamani and her minions safely, congrats!


----------



## Verbatim (May 9, 2004)

As the runner announced that Sheriff Trond had began dismantling the dam, Ayden felt a huge surge of relief at the news. While he felt like the Sheriff would not sit idle since they left, he had no idea he would act so swiftly.

_~Perhaps Tymora is on our side as well Uncle...thank you~_

As Naamani closed her eyes for a moment, Ayden could have swore he saw the elvish female's body shake slightly, but he could not be certain in the strange lighting of the cavern.

"My thanks, as well as the thanks of Finder for your act of mercy Naamani. While I have no doubt that the fate of those who sought to harm your people will not be nearly as pleasant, do not become like them when you give them the punishment they deserve."

Pulling the banner and darts from the bag at his side, Ayden wrapped all the weapons in the bundle and replaced it on the cavern floor for Naamani to pass out to those among her tribe. While the blades were nice, Ayden felt his companions could do without the negative karma attached to them.

When Naamani began speaking of her sister trapped in the well in town, Ayden could not believe his ears. Perhaps she was the power that whispered into Applebottom's ears and turned him against his people. It would perhaps explain why Ssirine was at Applebottom's house, as well why Applebottom seemed so adamant on destroying the clan. Perhaps another visit to the ousted Mayor was in order once they returned to town.

_~A tangled web seems to be spun around this town Uncle...what else will we discover as we travel towards the center of it...~_

Knowing that darkness was soon to be upon them, Ayden's mind switched to business once more.

"You spoke of knowing the location of the wraith and know of our desire to destroy it for both you and Orchard Meadows. Would you send a runner with us to show us where it is? Once the location has been given to us, the runner will return to you as we do not wish more harm to come to those in your clan. Hopefully, after the threat has been dealt with, we will seek out your sister and do what is necessary to protect the city and those who dwell within it. All I ask is that in return, you once more don the mantle of friendship with the town, and allow those who meant no harm to you to become your allies once more."


----------



## kirinke (May 9, 2004)

*Teleri*

Teleri drops to one knee, breathing hard as her spirit becomes reconnected to her body. Sensations flow over her, cold stone, cool air, the smell of swamps filling her nose. She closes her eyes, letting the sensations pass by. After so long, those sensations felt like ambrosia. 

_Thank you Sehanine._ She thought gratefully._Thank you for keeping me sane._ She thought as she clutched the small silver medallion hanging from her neck. She had been so close to letting her spirit fly from her body, so very close. But it was over. At least for the time being. 

Her eyes moved over the small group of adventurers and she smiled. "Thank you," she said softly. "I am in your debt."

ooc: since teleri is 3rd level? if i'm reading this right, she gets 16 extra skill points and 1 extra feet. And i'm putting that extra level in her cleric class.


----------



## Majin (May 9, 2004)

"I will send one to show you where the wraith was last spotted. As I do not know if it makes a home in this swamp or just wanders freely wherever it likes during the night I cannot gaurantee you will find it there, but it may be close by. As for relations with the town, time will tell. I will enter into diplomatic negotiations with them when the dam has been entirely dismantled, and we shall see how things go from there..."

OOC: Kirinke - Another level of cleric will only give you 2 + your Int modifier in extra skills. For being a 2nd level cleric you will also gain +1 to Atk Bonus, +1 to Fort & Will saves, an extra 0 & 1st level spell, and a feat for being 3rd level over all. I believe thats about it though.


----------



## kirinke (May 9, 2004)

*Teleri:*

Teleri gingerly gets to her feet, wincing as her muscles protest slightly from being unused for several days. "I believe I may be able to help you in your endevors. If I may join your party that is."

OOC: Does eschew materials, silent spell and still spell work for clerics as well as priests?


----------



## hippocrachus (May 9, 2004)

Happy to see everything as it should be, peaceful, Calenthang begins packing up his things, and stands to give a half-hearted stretch.
The elf maiden offers her assistance and he doesn't wait for the other members of his party to acknowledge her before taking her up on the offer.
"The shifting winds of destiny guide us,"  he says in Sylvan. All elves speak the language of faerie. "We welcome you..."  he trails off, expecting a name.


----------



## Velmont (May 9, 2004)

Sielwwodan is still hiding in the bush, not moving, and arrow on his bow, but seeing all is going well, his grasp on the arrow have relaxed.


----------



## Verbatim (May 9, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> "I will send one to show you where the wraith was last spotted. As I do not know if it makes a home in this swamp or just wanders freely wherever it likes during the night I cannot gaurantee you will find it there, but it may be close by. As for relations with the town, time will tell. I will enter into diplomatic negotiations with them when the dam has been entirely dismantled, and we shall see how things go from there..."




Knowing that he was not likely to get Naamani to agree to anything more than she had, Ayden nodded his head and smiled as he spoke to her once more.

<<Draconic>>"May the next time we meet be under much better circumstances Naamani, and may Finder's gaze keep you and your people safe."

Picking up the tattered book, Ayden placed it inside of the bag at his side.

_~I will look at this once we have safely returned to town, as it would not be wise to be distracted while we hunt for a creature of darkness...~_

Turning to face the others, Ayden looked towards the exit behind them as he spoke.

"Since we have Naamani's blessing to leave, I think it would be best to allow her and her people time to speak and hear the news we have passed to her."

Seeing Calenthang speaking to the elvish female, Ayden waited until he seemed done before turning and beginning the climb out of the naga's chamber.


----------



## Jarval (May 10, 2004)

Andreas follows closely behind Ayden, wanting to get out of the naga's home as quickly as possible.


----------



## kirinke (May 10, 2004)

*Teleri*

Teleri smiles again. "My name is Teleri Shadow-song. I thank you for persuading Naamani to release me." she turned to Naamani.

"I realise you had no reason to trust me. But I believe I was led here by my goddess the lady Moonbow to help combat this undead creature." 

She paused.  "When your people captured me, did they also bring back two animals? a horse and a mule? I worry for them, they were gifts from my parents and have been my constant companions since I left home." she grinned slightly. "I would be rather ill-equipped to deal with both an undead creature and a naga without my equipment and weapons as well." 

_Hopefully I haven't gone too far. But nothing ventured, nothing gained as my da always said._ she thought wryly.


----------



## Manzanita (May 10, 2004)

*drogo*

Drogo bows to the Naga as she releases them.  "Thank you for your information.  We will be sure to let the townsfolk know that it was you who informed us of this being in their well.  And we shall do our best to slay the foul wraith that haunts this swamp.  Farewell, & I hope we meet again."


----------



## Majin (May 10, 2004)

"Your animals are safe. Chained up a few chambers from here. As you pass by one of my guards will release them to you." 

With that Naamani coils her body up and lowers her head, apparently a sign of farewell.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 10, 2004)

"We welcome you, Teleri Shadow-song," he says again, accepting her thanks with a shrug, trying not to take credit for something he didn't really do.
When she turns to speak to Naamani, Calenthang goes and joins Andreas and Ayden.
"Relax, friends, all is well," he says in a whisper to them.


----------



## Verbatim (May 10, 2004)

"I pray that things are, but fear that they are not. However, we have a wraith to hunt, and I pray that we will be able to stop the creature before it causes another abomination to be spawned."

Seeing their escort waiting for them at the slope leading out of the cavern, Ayden began walking towards him wondering if Tymora or Beshaba would look their way once they returned to the swamp.


----------



## kirinke (May 10, 2004)

*Teleri*

Teleri moves down the hallway and encounters a guard who shows her her animals. She slowly checks them over, methodically making sure they have no hidden injuries or other problems. Finally satisfied that they are healthy, she moves to her belongings and carefully takes two silvery metal vials from a saddlebag and places them on her belt. (her vials of holy water).

She turned to the others. "If we are to fight an ghost we will need the proper tools. I do have some small clerical abilities, including the knowledge of how to hide from the undead." she smiled slightly. "I suggest after we scout the location, we return to this town you have spoken of and gather a great deal of holy water. I believe a sprayer, a sling and some holy-water pellets would be very useful as well." 

"And before we go, may I be graced with your names?" she finished as rearranged the packs more comfortably on the mule.
OOC: Question on holy water. would sprinkling it on weapons make the weapons blessed (temporarily)?


----------



## Manzanita (May 10, 2004)

*drogo*

Drogo accompanies Teleri back to her animals.  He smiles at them & uses his animal empathy to get to know them a bit & assure them of his friendly intentions.  At first opportunity, he will introduce them to Rex, and let them know that they should do what Rex commands.  He'll also let Rex give them (& Teleri)a good sniff, so he'll be able to track them better if the need ever arises.

"I am Drogo Hornblower.  I'm a druid, and very pleased to meet you.  I have a personal grudge against this undead killer, as it corrupted the soul of my kinsman.  Tell me," he turns to the others as well, "do you know of any special precautions we need to take against a creature such as this?  Can our cold steel kill it?"


----------



## kirinke (May 10, 2004)

*Ooc:*

would teleri know of any other precautions other than the usual? IE: lots of holy water, don't let the fool things touch you and bless spells etc.


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2004)

OOC: Verbatim asked this question just this morning to me  Since your character is a cleric, Verbatim's suggestion was to test against Knowledge (Religion) to know about evil undead abominations. The DC will be set at 10 + the creatures CR to know whatever is available in the MM about the creature other than common sense stuff almost any cleric would know.


----------



## Verbatim (May 11, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> She turned to the others. "If we are to fight an ghost we will need the proper tools. I do have some small clerical abilities, including the knowledge of how to hide from the undead." she smiled slightly. "I suggest after we scout the location, we return to this town you have spoken of and gather a great deal of holy water. I believe a sprayer, a sling and some holy-water pellets would be very useful as well."
> 
> "And before we go, may I be graced with your names?" she finished as rearranged the packs more comfortably on the mule.




Turning back to face the elvish female, Ayden was pleased to hear that another faithful was among them. As she began to ask questions concerning the creature they were soon to be hunting, Ayden paused and thought for a moment.

"While wraiths and ghosts share many similar traits, a wraith does not have the strength that a ghost has, and in that we will be fortunate. However, they are far from being powerless, as their incorporeal nature does give them many advantages over us. Normal steel will pass through them as if passing through smoke, but enchanted blades will strike them as if they were made of flesh and blood. Also, magic will wound them, and we are fortunate to have Andreas, whose mastery of the weave could be what gives us our edge in the upcoming battle."

Reaching into the bag at his side, Ayden pulled out the enchanted blade from its depths.

"Calenthang, while I know this blade is not your normal choice, I do believe that for the time being, it would be much better suited to our task than what your currently weild."

Pausing for another moment, Ayden tried to recall all he could about the wraith.

"All undead are weakened in the presence of strong faiths, and while I have become stronger in my ties with my great uncle, I can not promise that I will be able to stop the creature for long, if at all. However, perhaps our combined attempts will succeed where a single priest would fail."

Turning to face Drogo, Ayden remembered more and passed it to the halfling druid.

"Animals are able to detect the undead long before the races of man can. Perhaps with your affinity for nature, you will know if your canine companion senses the creature before we do."

Turning back to face them all once more, Ayden passed the last bits of lore he could remember.

"The greatest danger we face from the wraith is its deadly touch. They have the ability to drain a person's life force out of them, and if they drain all that a body possesses, it will rise again much as the peat cutter did. However, they also have a weakness to holy water, and as Telari has suggested it would be nice if we possessed some, but once we locate the creature, we may not have the luxury of returning to town to ask Brother Ernest if he has any holy water stored in the town."

Stopping to look at his companions, old and new, Ayden realized that he had volunteered them for something that could very well be beyond their means.

"If you all would prefer to deal with Naamani's sister before seeking out this wraith, I do understand, but I do feel that if we plan ahead and attack wisely, this dark abomination can be sent to its eternal rest. However, I am but one man, and I would never ask any of you to follow me into what could be seen as a fool's errand."


----------



## kirinke (May 11, 2004)

*Teleri*

The she-elf nodded in agreement. "Perhaps it would be wiser to return to this human town you all speak of and gather the nessisary supplies before we face this creature." she grinned. "As my mother always said, the unprepared die young."


----------



## kirinke (May 11, 2004)

*Ooc*

double post sorry... 
bump


----------



## Jarval (May 11, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "... Also, magic will wound them, and we are fortunate to have Andreas, whose mastery of the weave could be what gives us our edge in the upcoming battle." ...



"Thank you for your confidence, my friend."  Andreas smiles at Ayden, unused to complements about his magical ability.

"As for which we tackle first, I say we deal with the less dangerous one initially.  Of course, I've got no idea which one that is..."


_(*OoC:* Majin, would Andreas know anything about wights (and monsters more generally) from his Knowledge (Arcana) skill?  I'd imagine it'd only apply to creatures of a magical nature (undead, constructs, other innately magical beings) at best.)_


----------



## hippocrachus (May 11, 2004)

Calenthang takes the blade from Ayden and handles it gingerly, balancing it in his hand, and looking it over critically. His face droops a little.
_A handsome knife..._
He shoves it in his belt and pats his longsword, silently reassuring it.
"I shall follow you to whatever end, friend Ayden," he says in reply to the priest's self-consciousness, patting him as well.

(OOC: Shortsword - AB - 6+1 Damage - 1d6+4
I'm assuming Ayden is giving him the +1 shortsword?
As I don't think the other one is identified...)


----------



## Verbatim (May 11, 2004)

Slapping himself mentally suddenly, Ayden looks wide eyed at his companions.

"In all that has transpired, we have forgotten that Sielwoodan waits for us outside of the tribal lands. Surely by now, he must be beginning to think that something is amiss. I think we should finish our talks outside with him, so that he does not have to worry without cause."


----------



## Manzanita (May 11, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Yes.  Let's get the whole group together.  Rex is with him.   I can prepare some spells which would be useful.  Then let's get the wraith."


----------



## kirinke (May 12, 2004)

Teleri frowns in thought. From what she had learned, they were woefully under-prepared. "Perhaps if we could..." her brow furrowed in thought. "I remember one of my teachers showing me a small glass pellet filled with holy water. He said that they were very good against certain forms of undead and you had the additional bonus of staying out of reach of the undead creature itself. Perhaps if we gathered enough holy water, we could also dip our arrows, pellets and anything that can be thrown so you can distract the creature why Ayden and I attempt to turn it." she offered.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 13, 2004)

"If it's all the same to you, all of you, I'd like to give this new blade a twirl," Calenthang adds. "I am willing to face the creature's horrors in hand-to-hand, and I trust in your abilities."


----------



## Verbatim (May 13, 2004)

As they exited the mouth of the cavern, Ayden was pleased to hear Teleri speaking with the voice of caution, but in this instance, Ayden felt the best course of action was to trust in their abilities and strike while the iron was hot.

Looking around the hillock, Ayden scanned for Sielwoodan, but could not see the elvish tracker anywhere. Hoping the elf was still out there, Ayden waved once to show that they were okay, and turned as Calenthang voiced his desire to seek out the wraith now as well.

"Telari, while the others will all speak that I am the last one to seek combat for combat's sake, I do believe that our actions now will speak volumes for the peace effort we seek with Orchard Meadows and the Broken Axe clan. Among the texts I studied as an acolyte, there was a scholar who believed that lizardfolk are a distant relative to the mighty wyrms themselves, and as such place great respect in displays of strength, both magical and physical. We have a chance to show Naamani that the people of Orchard Meadows are not afraid to help their neighbors protect the lands they share. We must have faith that our gods and Tymora will protect us as best they can, and leave the rest firmly upon our shoulders."


----------



## kirinke (May 13, 2004)

*Teleri*

Teleri bowed her head in aquiasence.

"Very well. The wraith it is then." She turned to Drogo. "I have heard that Halflings are well skilled in the use of the sling and other thrown weapons. She handed Drogo one of her vials of holy water. "I believe if you sprinkle some of this on pebbles or other thrown weapons, they will be able to harm the wraith once you have spoken your spells." she looked at the others. "I suggest we also sprinkle some on our weapons. Every little bit of additional protection helps."

ooc:
Teleri is going to bless a few more vials of water (as much as she can, turning them holy ^)^). she is also going to cast hide from undead on everyone if she can once they get to the general area of where the wraith strikes often.


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2004)

Seeing Ayden, Sielwoodan get out of his hiding place.

"Too sad. I was starting to think that I would have to pass the night out there. So, what's now? And who's your new friend."

Sielwoodan looks at Teleri


----------



## Verbatim (May 13, 2004)

As Teleri allowed the topic of returning to Orchard Meadows to drop for the moment, Ayden watched as Sielwoodan seemed to appear out of thin air from the swamp weeds and brushes around them.

_~He is truly a gifted hunter...thank you for having him be on our side Uncle...~_

As the party and their guide crossed towards him, Ayden smiled in greetings as the elf spoke of preparing to make camp for the night.

"We were Naamani _guests_ while she checked to see if our stories of seeking peace and the ousting of Applebottom were true. Once she was assured of our peaceful intentions, we were released with her blessing, as well as two more threats to both the Broken Axe clan and to Orchard Meadows."

Quickly filling him in, Ayden spoke of Naamani's sister lurking under the city's well, as well as Naamani giving them a guide to take them to the hunting grounds of the wraith.

"Drogo needs a few minutes to prepare himself before we seek the wraith out, and you are by no means have to come with us should you feel that this is not your fight. However, I would be honored to have your blade and bow with us for both of these foes."

_~Hopefully, he will not hold my rash speaking to him against Orchard Meadows as a whole, and in the meantime, I can try to repair the rift I caused earlier...~_


----------



## Manzanita (May 13, 2004)

*Drogo*

"You have a good plan.  But, though I am skilled with the sling, but I feel my fight will be elsewhere.  I can fling fire, which should hurt this abomination.  I can also enchant Rex's fangs, and I can also create a flaming sword, which I should be able to use to damage it as well.  Thus, if anyone else can use the sling, I suggest they take these vials."


----------



## kirinke (May 13, 2004)

Teleri grins. "Very well then." she says, placing the vials back on her belt. "The offer stands though.


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2004)

Looking at Ayden "Wraith... Wraith? You mean some kind of ghost? And how can I be usefull. As far as I know, it is incorporeal, which mean my arrows will fly throught him. And you didn't present your new friend."


----------



## Verbatim (May 14, 2004)

"While it is true that wraiths are immune to normal strikes, the enchanted blade at your side will allow you to strike it as if it was made of flesh and blood. I know that you are a skilled archer Sielwoodan, but for the foe we may soon face, it is your skill with a blade that we will need more. However, if you do not feel comfortable with being that close to one of the undead, I, and I'm sure the others as well, understand. As always my friend, I would never ask you to do anything that you do not feel comfortable doing."

Pausing to turn to face Teleri slightly, Ayden nodded in her direction.

"Please forgive my ill manners. Sielwoodan this is Teleri, Teleri, this is Sielwoodan. Sielwoodan is a very skilled tracker and hunter, and even more skilled with the use of his bow. Teleri is a priestess, a blessing to us for the task we wish to accomplish."


----------



## Majin (May 14, 2004)

A lizardman guard emerges from the blackened stump and makes his way over to the party. "I am Ssyndin. I have been commanded to bring you to the last area the wraith creature was spotted at. When you are ready we will be on our way."


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2004)

"That's nice, but if you have buy any chance a way to enchant those arrows, even for the time of the battle, I think I would do a better job. I've been practicing some rapid shooting, I could shoot twice much arrows than I could land blows, and I am more use to shoot than fight with the sword, as good as it is.

And pleased to meet you, Teleri." He bow his head to Teleri. "If I had known there would be such creatures in the swamp, I wouldn't had let Felmir alone to go back to the village. I would have let him there first."


----------



## hippocrachus (May 14, 2004)

Calenthang stands about patiently with his hands cupped behind his back. When the others are ready, he will follow them.


----------



## Verbatim (May 14, 2004)

Looking to the guide, Ayden knew that they were not ready to go just yet.

"My companions need a short rest before we are able to leave, as they must prepare their spells for the battle with the creature, should we find it. I do apologize for the delay, but I do thank you for the service you are doing for both Orchard Meadows and your clan."


----------



## Verbatim (May 14, 2004)

Looking at the vials of holy water that Teleri had just offered Drogo, Ayden knew that he carried a spell of favor from Finder, but wondered if the spell would work on enchanting a weapon, even temporarily. Erring on the side of caution, Ayden decided to keep the spell undisclosed for now.

_~If all else begins to fail, then I will try, but I do not want to get his hopes up if I can not deliver what I offer...~_

"While I do have a spell that can temporarily make Rex's attacks stronger, I do not think I have a spell which can enchant your arrows. However, perhaps you could use one of the wands that we confiscated earlier to keep yourself at a distance, as well as strike the wraith with something we know will harm it."

Hoping he was not offending the archer, Ayden pointed to the vials of holy water.

"Could you attach the vials to an arrow and fire it from your bow? I know the weight may be a bit different, but at close range, I don't think it would throw you off too much. However, I will be the first to admit that I know little about archery, beyond the rudiments of firing a crossbow from time to time."


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2004)

Ayden said:
			
		

> "Could you attach the vials to an arrow and fire it from your bow? I know the weight may be a bit different, but at close range, I don't think it would throw you off too much. However, I will be the first to admit that I know little about archery, beyond the rudiments of firing a crossbow from time to time."




"The arrow will stumble down. It will be no use. I won't ask for a mircale if you can't do any, I was just asking, in case of."


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2004)

*Teleri:*

"Forgive me of discourtesy. My name is Teleri Shadow-Song. I am a priestess of Sehahine Moonbow. Ayden's suggestion does have some merit. I believe that simply coating the arrows with holy water just before you fire it will have the same effect as.." she paused thinking hard. "As coating a thin layer of poison on them. Only in this case, the 'poison' is holy water and your arrows should be able to affect the wraith if you do as I suggest." she said, offering a vial to Seilwooden.

"I can also cast a spell that will render a single individual invisible to the undead creature. However, if you attempt to attack the creature, the spell will end. Plus, it doesn't last that long and sometimes, the creature can detect you, if it is strong enough." she looked at them. "It will however, give us a slight edge against it." she grinned lopsidedly. "It also couldn't hurt to pray to your gods."


----------



## Jarval (May 15, 2004)

Glad to meet you, Lady Shadow-Song."  Andreas bows smartly to the elven woman.  "I'm Andreas Darants, of the Darants merchant line.  I also have some magical ability, although it's little when compared with many others of my family.

"As for the question of arms, I have a scroll that can enchant a weapon, should we need to bring magical blades to the fight.  In addition, I think both my own innate talents and the wand we... reclaimed should prove effective."


----------



## Seonaid (May 15, 2004)

Chastity looks at Ayden. "How much rest shall we have? I have no need for it, and am ready to pursue the wraith at any moment." She speaks with no rancor, only interest in the answer.


----------



## Verbatim (May 15, 2004)

"Only as long as Drogo needs to prepare for the battle ahead. Once he is ready, I think we will as prepared as we can be."

Turning to face Telari, Ayden was impressed with the priestess' quick thinking involving the holy water.

"A very good plan indeed Telari, as using holy water as a poison to a creature of darkness has a very poetic aspect to it."


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2004)

"Also, if I remember correctly, undead are vunlerable healing spells. That is, instead of healing, the spells actually hurt the undead." she grinned again. "I too have little need of rest for a while anyways, as I have done nothing but 'rest' for the past several days,"  she said, referring to her recent captivity.


----------



## Manzanita (May 15, 2004)

*drogo*

"I'm only down one spell, actually, the produce flame spell I used against the crocodile.  Perhaps I should take a couple of those sling holy water shots.  I say lets go tonight.  It sure is helpful to have you here Teleri.  I can't help but think with you knowledge added to our existing powers, we'll be able to handle this creature."


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2004)

"Well, I'll stick with the sword if it is that. It is just I would have downed a creature twice as fast with my arrows than with that sword, but taking the time to put some water on each arrow will slow too much my shooting."


----------



## Verbatim (May 15, 2004)

Relieved to hear that everyone seemed ready to go sooner than he had expected, Ayden turned to face their appointed guide.

"It would seem that I spoke in error Ssyndin, I think we are all ready to go now."

As they began walking, Ayden finally allowed a question that had been floating around in his thoughts to be voiced.

"Drogo, while we were in Naamani's chambers, I heard you speaking to me through my thoughts and wanted to ask how you accomplished that? I have heard of those who learn to draw spells through the power of their mind, but unless I am mistaken, your spells are druidic in nature. I do not mean to pry, but it was something I was not expecting, not that any of this has turned out to be what I expected when Sheriff Trond first asked us to help."


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2004)

*Teleri:*

The priestess coughed, slightly embaressed. "When i talked about the glass pellets, I thought we were going back to the village. However, like with the arrow-poison, I believe that simply sprinkling holy water onto the pellets will work as well." she chuckled. "If my own attempt at turning the creature failed, I was going to simply stay out of its range and start flinging pebbles and rocks at it coated in holy water."

ooc: how long does the holy water-coating last? can they dip the water b4 they get into range?


----------



## Manzanita (May 15, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Oh.  Ayden, my friend.  Perhaps you have spent too much time among the reptiles."  Drogo laughs.  "I am a ghostwise halfling.  We ghostwise all share this telepathis ability.  We are able to communicate with anyone close by in two way telepathy, as long as we share a common language.  Perhaps we'll have cause to do this again."


----------



## Verbatim (May 15, 2004)

"All your people share in this ability? Yondalla must have a special place for you and your kin in her heart to have given such a powerful gift. Do you have to be the one who initiates the conversation, or can anyone simply call out for you with their thoughts? Forgive my curiousity, as you are more correct than you realize. Growing up, my family saw very little need to talk to me, save for when they felt I was embarassing the family name, and when I began my path to serve as a priest of my great Uncle, the saurials had very few among them that could speak in any tongue save their on and wyrmspeak."


----------



## Seonaid (May 16, 2004)

Chastity settles into an easy pace, content to walk until they find the wraith. Her hands swing at her sides, but she is more than prepared to defend the group. As Drogo and Ayden speak, she cocks an ear and listens with interest. _Telepathic halflings! I wonder if they can hear thoughts as well, or just speak with each other._ Ayden's comment about family stops her train of thought, and she turns to him. "Pardon me, but why did your family consider you shameful?" she asks him politely.


----------



## Verbatim (May 16, 2004)

"To answer that, I would first have to bore you with the mindset of my family, both before and after our great-uncle Finder returned and became one of the gods. However, the long and short of it is that if I was not promoting the glory of the Wyvernspurs, then I was running the risk of damaging the family's name. With my family, nothing is more important to them than our name. Luckily, they are now more concerned with Uncle Giogi and Aunt Kat's twins than me."

At the mention of his favorite uncle and aunt, Ayden could not help but smile at their memory. While the majority of the Wyvernspur's could not look beyond their on self-importance, they stood out as an example of how "nobles" should be in his mind.

_~If I make it through this Uncle, remind me to send them a letter letting them know what all has been going on. I think they will appreciate the fact that while I tried to run from serving you for so long, it seems we have reached a great understanding with each other...~_


----------



## Seonaid (May 16, 2004)

Chastity raises an eyebrow. "You are directly related to one of the gods?"


----------



## Jarval (May 16, 2004)

"Sound's like your family's a lot like mine."  Andreas says as Ayden finishes his brief recount.  "They sent me 'out to see the world' mainly so that the neighbours would stop gossiping about the Darants' sorcerous son.  Given our magic heritage, we Halruaan's can be a little backwards at times..."

Andreas' tone is light, almost humorous, but those with a good ear can hear a hint of bitterness underlying his words.


----------



## Verbatim (May 16, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Chastity raises an eyebrow. "You are directly related to one of the gods?"




Ayden felt his cheeks redden slightly, as the reality that some of his companions might not have drew the connection between his last name and Finder's. 

"Well, I assure you, it sounds more prestigious than it actually is. Finder Wyvernspur is my great uncle yes, but I have few memories of him when he was still mortal. He was only among us for a few days before he traveled with Alias and her saurial companion, which in turn led him down the path to his becoming deified. My family, many of whom had quietly supported the Harpers for imprisoning Finder in the first place by refusing to speak his name aloud again, suddenly could not stop telling everyone the news that one of their own, was now a god. However, regardless of how hard my family tried, none could get Finder to recognize them as suitable clergy, a fact they went to great lengths to hide. All of this changed when Finder began sending me his songs in my sleep, but while my family was thrilled, I did my best to convince my great uncle that I was just as unworthy as the rest of my family, but finally, I could resist the call no longer, as the music was simply too beautiful to not be played again. I traveled to the Lost Vale, where I studied theology, arcane lore, the arts of mending wounds with magic and without, but more importantly, I studied music and their are few things in this world that can compare to hearing the celestial beauty of true harmony."

Realizing he was rambling, Ayden stopped suddenly and looked around at his companions.

"I do apologize, as I had not meant to bore you all with my past, especially at a time such as this."

As Andreas spoke of his family pushing him out into the world, Ayden could sympathize with the sorcerer quite well. Hoping to boost the mage's spirits, Ayden spoke a simple truth to him.

"Well, while your family may have encouraged you to leave for the wrong reasons, it is our fortune that Tymora sent you this way. In time, I have no doubt that you will achieve far more than they thought you capable of my friend."


----------



## Majin (May 16, 2004)

Ssyndin motions to the party, "Come, you may continue your conversation on the way. The place where the wraith was last spotted is a moderate distance away. I will signal you when it is best for you to remain quiet."


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2004)

*Teleri*

the priestess chuckled. Ayden's story was like many priests called by the gods, even she could not deny her own calling. "It is very hard indeed to not heed the gods call. For they know your heart truly and can see the unsatisfied emptiness, even if you do not recognize the lack," she said, following their guide.


----------



## Manzanita (May 17, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo listens to Ayden's story.  "Hmm.  Very interesting.  It's great to know someone famous!"

"Anyway, I'm glad we're discussing my ghostwise abilities.  I can only communicate with one person at a time telepathicly, and once you understand how it works, any of you can initiate a conversation with me.  This may come in handy now and then."

Drogo then initiates communication with each party member, one at a time saying things like "Hello, it's Drogo.  Don't you wish you were a halfling?"  As they walk he'll practice so that everyone will get the hang of it.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 17, 2004)

Calenthang remains silent and absorbs his companions' personal tales with interest.
_Why, my halfling friend, I think I'm small enough! _ Calenthang returns to Drogo when he hails him. He smiles and winks at Drogo.


----------



## Jarval (May 18, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "Well, while your family may have encouraged you to leave for the wrong reasons, it is our fortune that Tymora sent you this way. In time, I have no doubt that you will achieve far more than they thought you capable of my friend."



Andreas smiles again at Ayden's words.

"Thank you.  You wouldn't believe how good it is to have someone express confidence, rather than mistrust, in my abilities.  Maybe you're right.  Maybe I'll do something great with my life."  He nods happily to himself.




			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Hello, it's Drogo.  Don't you wish you were a halfling?"



_Hi Drogo!  This is rather good, isn't it?  Actually, I always though being a gnome looked like quite good fun, but maybe that's just me..._


----------



## Seonaid (May 18, 2004)

Chastity's brow creases at the words of both Andreas and Ayden. "I never thought that one's family could be so harsh. My parents and siblings did not all like my decision, but neither would they stop me from doing anything I truly desire." She frowns slightly in thought. "I would be interested in hearing more of your histories, gentlemen. It is fascinating. My family is not nearly so interesting."

She starts when Drogo speaks to her mind-to-mind, but relaxes enough to smile at the halfling's antics. _Hello . . .,_ she replies tentatively. _This certainly is . . . unusual._ Out loud, she continues. "Can others hear us when we speak like that?"


----------



## Velmont (May 18, 2004)

"Interesting stories, but they would be more interesting to be heard around a fire. We are on our way to find a wraith. We are hunting a prey, and talking that much will only alert our prey. Silence is the best friend of the hunter, so no useless word please. And sorry I am harsh, but it isn't a rabbit hunting."

On that, Sielwoodan fell silent and move foward to be just behind the lizard folk.


----------



## Verbatim (May 18, 2004)

Laughing quietly at Drogo's message to him, Ayden concentrated his thoughts and tried to reply back.

_~While this would be handy, I think I'll stay as I am for now...~_

As Sielwoodan reminded them that silence would serve them better now than speaking, Ayden nodded in agreement and followed the others, preparing himself for the possible battle ahead as best he could.


----------



## Seonaid (May 18, 2004)

Chastity blushes faintly and continues on as silently as she can.


----------



## Majin (May 18, 2004)

Ssyndin stops suddenly and raises a hand. "I go no further. This is the area where the undead was last spotted." The lizardman says nothing else, but gives a nod to the party before heading back in the direction you came from.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 18, 2004)

_Now we wait..._
Calenthang sits down, content to whet his blade, rather than continuing the conversation in his usual rebellious manner.


----------



## Verbatim (May 18, 2004)

Slowly pulling his holy symbol out from underneath his chain shirt, Ayden looks over at Drogo and closes his eyes as he "speaks" to the halfling, hoping the druid can still hear his thoughts.

_~Does Rex sense anything?~_


----------



## hippocrachus (May 19, 2004)

Calenthang grows tired of sharpening his sword quickly and begins to take in the surroundings, studying it, and making note of advantageous attack and defense points.


----------



## Manzanita (May 19, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo squats down on his haunches, and pats Rex's neck, looking him in the eye & growling softly to make sure he's on his guard.  "Nothing yet" he communes to Ayden.  He then starts to move softly around the area looking for tracks, or other signs of recent presense.


----------



## Velmont (May 19, 2004)

Sielwoodan walk just behind Drogo. He whisper to him.

"Search for animals track. Ghost shouldn't leaves track, as they have no physical form, but animals can scent them from far, and they will flee. If we can find some tracks of fleeing animals, we may be able to find where the wraith was some moment ago."

On that, Sielwoddan help Drogo in his search.


----------



## Verbatim (May 19, 2004)

After "hearing" Drogo's assurance that Rex has not detected anything at the moment, Ayden begins following the others doing his best to stay out of their way, but still remain close enough to help them should the wraith appear.


----------



## kirinke (May 20, 2004)

*Teleri*

Teleri prays softly to herself, grasping her holy symbol, lasping into a few mental exercises, remembering old lessons.

"Most incorporeal undead are tied to certain locations, objects or people." she muses, half to herself, half to the others. "They can show themselves at any time, not just at night. Most prefer darkness in order to better sow their fear and feed off the emotions of the living." 

"Perhaps we should look for any site nearby that might hint of old conflict, a rusted sword, bits of copper and such like." she said, hunting around for such items herself and being very careful.


----------



## Seonaid (May 20, 2004)

Chastity looks around. She feels very much out of place and not very useful. She does her best to look for tracks, or other signs, like the others mentioned, but thinks her searching is fairly futile. Silently, she sighs, her shoulders rising and falling subtly.


----------



## Jarval (May 20, 2004)

Andreas joins Chastity and Teleri in their search, rooting around in the undergrowth surrounding the party.

"Maybe Teleri's got a point.  It might well wait for darkness before showing itself."  He says.  "If it does that, we'd better have plenty of lights handy."


----------



## Majin (May 20, 2004)

Night descends over you quickly. What little noise could be heard in the swamp during the day and afternoon comes to an abrupt stop. Occasionally you hear the sound of something entering or exiting the water along a far bank, and small rushes of a wind you cannot place the source of. 

The hair on Rex's back stands on end and the dog growls, sensing danger nearby. The rush of wind suddenly stops without warning and is silent again for a few moments. Then a piercing wail breaks the air that chills you all to the bone. Then you see it, what can only be the wraith menace. It's misty form barrels straight through any obstruction in it's way as it heads straight for you, it's outstretched "hands" grasping for you, ready to drag you to the abyss. 

Initiative

Calenthang - 23
Sielwoodan - 20
Drogo - 20
Teleri - 13
Wraith - 11
Chastity - 9
Andreas - 8
Ayden - 7


----------



## hippocrachus (May 20, 2004)

As his companions search about, Calenthang stands and peers around into the gloom, sensing the presence of doom far before it makes itself known.
Spotting the dark specter, Calenthang remembers the advice of Ayden and draws his magical short sword, swallowing his fears and doubts, and making for the wraith head-on.


----------



## Verbatim (May 20, 2004)

Watching as the mist rushed towards them, Ayden knew the moment of truth was upon them. Forcing his hands to be steady, Ayden grabbed his holy symbol and held it towards the creature.

_~Give me your strength Uncle...~_

"By Finder's will, your time among the living is over!!"

_ooc: Trying a turn first, but not sure how much good it will do, especially since Ayden is dead last again...*L*_


----------



## kirinke (May 20, 2004)

*Teleri:*

Teleri stands her ground, grasping a vial of holy water and flicking the top off, while holding her holy symbol straight out in front of her in plain view. "Back! Back to the dead realms with you!" she says in elvish, (attempting a turn). If she fails, she will fling the holy water at the creature and dodge out of the way. 

_May the lady protect us all, she prays ferverently. _


----------



## Seonaid (May 21, 2004)

Chastity holds her greatsword at ready and _smites_ the wraith as soon as she can get into range. [I don't think I used it yet.]

+5 Melee, Greatsword, 2d6+4, 19-20/x2
Smite evil 1/day (+4 attack, +1 damage)


----------



## Manzanita (May 21, 2004)

*drogo*

Drogo lays his hand on Rex's muzzel.  "May the spirits of fire bring force to this creature, that justice be dispensed to this abomination."  (casts _magic fang_ on Rex)

He'll next order Rex to attack, cast _flame blade _ & leap to the attack himself.

OOC:  I'm posting several actions, as I will probably not be logging in as often as usual these next few months.  Please NPC Drogo if these actions seem innapropriate later.  Thanks.


----------



## Jarval (May 22, 2004)

Taking what he regards to be the simplest course of action, Andreas chants, gestures, and sends a bolt of arcane energy into the wraith.  This done, he takes several steps back, putting some ground (and hopefully a few of his better armored companions) between himself and the undead.


----------



## Majin (May 23, 2004)

Mustering his courage Calenthang moves to swing at the wraith. He swings his blade through the creature, leaving a line of magical light to sparkle where his blade cut through for a few moments before subsiding. (5 damage) Spurred on by Calenthang's success with his blade Sielwoodan draws his own and slashes at the undead abomination, producing a similar magical affect, wounding it further. (6 damage) 

Rex, having recieved his magical blessing from Drogo hesitates a moment before overcoming his fear of the undead and leaps to attack. Unfortunately he ends up sailing right through the wraith and landing on the other side, more than a little bit confused. The incorporealness of the wraith was a challenge to make contact with even with magic weapons. Rex crouched once more and prepared to spring again. 

Presenting her holy symbol to the wraith Teleri attempts to turn it. She feels a rush of righteous energy as she finishes the attempt. The wraith stops for a moment and hesistates, bringing it's "arms" up to cover it's face, but manages to resist and not flee! Angered by the damage being done to it, the wraith lashes at Sielwoodan with a shadowy tendril. The hand sinks through the ranger's armor and transmits it's icy touch straight to his bare skin. Immediately Sielwoodan begins feeling weaker and a bit sick. A very unnerving feeling indeed. (3 damage, 2 Constitution drained - Wraith recovers 5)

Calling upon her own holy power Chastity swings her greatsword down at the wraith in a deadly arc. Her blade sails through the creature, an explosion of divine power bleeding from her blade. The undead screeches in pain. (14 damage) Andreas sends 2 magical bolts of his own sailing towards the creature, detonating them in it's flank. (6 damage) All this is too much for the wraith as Ayden's attempt at a second turning sends it fleeing from the party. This gives Calenthang and Sielwoodan the oppurtunity to cut it down as it carelessly turns to flee. Quickly as it began the battle is over, and a deathly silence returns to the area.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 23, 2004)

Calenthang droops his shoulders visibly in bewilderment.
"That was easy..."  he says to the world in general, a little abashed. He looks around in the low-light and studies everyones' composure, making sure everyone, besides the obviously sickly Sielwoodan, is alright.


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2004)

Sielwoodan almost trip but quickly recover. "I don't feel well...". He shake his head to recover from the wraith attack and  slash at it again. "You won't have it easy!"


----------



## Verbatim (May 23, 2004)

Feeling a surge of power well up inside of him and rush through his holy symbol to assail the wraith, Ayden watched as Finder's glory crushed the wraith's resolve and sent it fleeing. However, his companions made sure that there would be no escape for it today and quickly destroyed it as it sought to flee.

_~I thank you for your help Uncle, but I fear there may be a greater challange awaiting for us upon our return...~_

Rushing quickly to Sielwoodan, Ayden saw the frosty patch on the archer's armor where the wraith's hand had passed through it and knew that the battle had not been won as easily as Calenthang thought.

"The wraith's touch has taken a part of your life's essence from you Sielwoodan, and sadly, I am not yet able to call upon Finder for the ability to return that which was stolen. Once we return to town, I will call upon Father Ernest to see if Yondalla has given him the strength to do so, or perhaps has a scroll in the church of a prior priest that contains the spell. If Beshaba blocks us there, I will leave for Dagger Falls at first light to seek a temple within its walls. Surely one there will be able to part with what we need for the right _"donation"_.

Hoping to do what he can to make Sielwoodan a little stronger, Ayden placed his hand upon the archer's shoulder and called upon Finder to heal his wounds.

_ooc: Converting Bless to CLW._


----------



## kirinke (May 23, 2004)

*ooc*

would pouring a bit of holy water onto seilwooden's wraith-wound help or harm him? would teleri know that?


----------



## Majin (May 23, 2004)

OOC: The CLW brings Sielwoodan back to full health (with Constitution loss) Unfortunately Kirinke, holy water can't cure everything.  It would have no affect on him at all. Since this is ability drain and not damage, it will require a full restoration instead of just a lesser one. We'll just hafta see if Ernest can help you guys out.


----------



## Jarval (May 23, 2004)

"Huh..."  Andreas sounds slightly disappointed at the quick disposal of the wraith.  He moves over to the edge of the clearing from which it emerged, sifting through the undergrowth with the foot of his staff.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 23, 2004)

Calenthang hears Jarval's snort of disapproval and nods his head in agreement. He walks over and helps search the area.

(Search +3, take 20)


----------



## kirinke (May 23, 2004)

*ooc*

darn... life goes on....

ic
Teleri caps her unused vial of holy water and begins to search the area, looking for the well... burial site of the wraith. maybe they can get some clue as to why it was haunting the area in the first place.


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2004)

Still willing to fight, and seeing that the wraith have dissapeared, Sielwoodan start to calm down. "Is that creature dead or is it some trick of that creature?"


----------



## kirinke (May 24, 2004)

*Teleri*

Teleri pauses from her search and grins at her still rather woozy new friend. "That creature was dead to begin with. That's the problem. But I think we sent it on to its rest. Permanently." 

She moves on to another area of the clearing, in the direction the wraith came from. "Perhaps we can find out who or what it originally was and why it got disturbed. Ghosts have a reason for haunting a place. Usually," she added.


----------



## Velmont (May 24, 2004)

"Nice, just too bad we don't have any price for our hunt. At least, a bird you can pick a feather and a predator, you can take a tooth."

Seeing many people taking care of him

"Ok, now it's enough, I feel well, I don't need anything more."


----------



## kirinke (May 24, 2004)

"We always get something out of a hunt or a fight Seilwoodan. It is not always tangible though." Teleri said, abandoning her search and helping him to his feet. "Experience is the greatest treasure of all. At least, that is what my teachers have always said." 

She chuckled softly as the other elf scowled at her. "But then, I always retorted that experience doesn't pay bills." she winced in recollection. "That's usually when they smacked me upside the head with the back of their hand."

She smiled reassuringly. "Don't worry. I am sure we will be able to find a cure for the harm the wraith has done in it's anger at being awoken from its rest."


----------



## Verbatim (May 24, 2004)

As Sielwoodan gently reminds them that he is no infant, Ayden smiled slightly and stepped away from the archer.

"I am sorry my friend, I know you do not wished to be fretted over, but it is better to be safe than sorry."

As his companions search the area, Ayden looked around the clearing and knew that he personally no longer had any idea of where they were in relation to getting back to Orchard Meadows. Approaching the archer once more, he waited until Teleri once more assured Sielwoodan they would find a way to reverse the wraith's touch before speaking.

"Sielwoodan, I hate to ask you this, but I know if any know the answer it will be you. Do you have any idea of where we are and how we can get back to Orchard Meadows without being swallowed by the swamp around us?"


----------



## Majin (May 24, 2004)

Andreas and Calenthang unfortunately bring up nothing in their search. If the wraith had died in the area with any valuables on him, they are lost in the murky depths of the sticky swamp, amidst the silently lurking crocodiles and other carnivorous creatures that reside in the waters. 

All the elven eyes in the party make finding your way through the swamp easier. Eventually everyone makes it back to Orchard Meadows, many paths and options before you.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 24, 2004)

Calenthang heads for the inn with a bounce in his step. Upon reaching the common room, he turns to his companions to address them.
"In the morning I will be leaving for Dagger Falls. I would not go alone if it can be helped..." he says, leaving the last bit open for any takers.
While waiting for any of his companions to volunteer to go with him, he draws the short sword that Ayden gave to him.
"Friend Ayden, this blade has served its purpose well with me, but I would not hold it longer and keep it from the more needy," he says, relinquishing the sword hilt-first.
With that he waits to hear the decisions of his friends in combat.


----------



## Manzanita (May 24, 2004)

*drogo*

OOC:  Drogo had actually prepared lesser restoration.  I don't know how much knowledge of its own powers the spell would impart to Drogo.  I assume he would try it.

Perhaps wiser spirits than I can heal you Sielwoodan, but let me try.  I prepared this spell for just this eventuality."

Drogo then smiles, as the swamp pleases him, and casts lesser restoration on the Ranger.

Upon returning to Orchard meadows.  "We should inform Trond and the others of our adventures.  Doubtless, Ayden will want to do that.  Andreas, perhaps you could convince Mother Grundy to identify more of our items.  Take the gardener's pearl with you.  I suggest we pay her if appropriate.  Now, Calenthang, why are you returning to Dagger Falls?  Have we not business down the well?"


----------



## kirinke (May 24, 2004)

*ooc:*

um quick recap: why are some of us wanting to stay and others wanting to go to dagger falls?


----------



## hippocrachus (May 24, 2004)

"Of a truth, friend Drogo, my business is sudden," he says with a nervous smile, "but I actually think it might be necessary to now have our gems appraised by a friend I left in Dagger Falls. We will need fresh supplies before we go into the well, and I am not so confident our resources will hold out without the gains of the pearl and belt,"  he finishes, embarassed at having to explain his intentions without going over them with his companions first. "I hope everyone is alright with this?" he asks, pointedly looking to Ayden.

(OOC: Apologies, I should have explained the last post better.)


----------



## Seonaid (May 24, 2004)

[Sorry for the delay. My computer died a rather spectacular death early yesterday and now I need to either fix it or get a new one. Sigh.]

Chastity blinks at the quickness of the battle, holy furvor draining from her slowly. She shares Sielwoodan's suspicions and looks around for the wraith or a sign that it is not truly gone.

When the others head back toward town, Chastity follows, studying the area through which they travel. _This is so different than home,_ she muses somewhat wistfully. _Torm willing, perhaps I will see my family again soon._

Back in the common room of the tavern, she nods in agreement with Drogo. "I'm sure the town would like to be appraised of our exploits. One less thing on their shoulders would be welcome. And when we are done there, I should like to study this well more closely. I do not know that we should completely trust that naga, but I dislike to leave something possibly so dangerous so close to these innocent people." Her piece said, she settles back to see how the others feel. At Calenthang's explanation, she looks thoughtful. "Perhaps it would be better to travel there first. This naga is not an immediate threat, yes?" She looks inquiringly at the group, ending on Ayden, as she has decided he is their leader.


----------



## kirinke (May 24, 2004)

*Teleri*

Teleri settles back, sipping an ale she purchased from a barmaid. "Why do we need to go to Dagger falls?" she asked, the past few days finally catching up with her, leaving her weary indeed. 

_How long has it been since I just meditated? A week? More? I must have been held captive longer than I thought. _ she thought, shivering as the terrible memories of those days under domination flickered through her mind.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 24, 2004)

"I think it best that only a few of us make the trip to Dagger Falls, as Sielwoodan may be in dire need of godly intervention," Calenthang addresses Chastity.

(OOC: You scared me for a minute there, krinke   )


----------



## Seonaid (May 24, 2004)

Chastity nods. She is not sure about Sielwoodan's needs, but her lack of knowledge makes her defer to Calenthang. "Who shall it be then?"


----------



## kirinke (May 24, 2004)

*ooc*

heheh. am playing 2 games at once. got my other character confused with this one. and lo, she isn't an elf. she's an aasimar ranger/cleric named marissa veridath. ^_^


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2004)

As they entered Orchard Meadows, Ayden was surprised at how glad he was to see the simple little town again, even though he now knew that beneath the town was a threat that none save them and Naamani knew about.

_~A tangled web weave seems to be spinning around us Uncle, I hope we are strong enough to break free when the time comes...~_

As they entered the inn, Ayden placed the magical bag under their table and listened as the others began talking about returning to Dagger Falls, and was surprised as more and more eyes began falling upon him as the discussion slowed. Unused to any looking towards him for any opinions, save where a good place for music and ale could be found, Ayden looked at them all as he began to talk.

"While I do believe that should inform the town council about what all has happened, I also think that we should look into getting Sielwoodan's spectral wound healed, as the loss of one's very essence can not be a pleasant thing to endure. After we eat, I will go speak to Father Ernest, and perhaps he will forgive the late intrusion after I tell him of all that has transpired. If Tymora is with us, a previous father, or perhaps even Ernest himself will have the ability to mend the wound, making the part of the trip unnecessary."

Pausing as he thought of who should go, and who should stay, Ayden offered what he thought was a sound suggestion.

"If a party must travel to Dagger Falls, I think Sielwoodan, Calenthang, Drogo and Chasity should go. Andreas and I can stay here and speak to Mother Grundy and the town council, while you all can escape into the city for awhile for a bit of down time. I know how you will all miss the chance for another formal gathering, but I think we can manage it this time."

Looking at their newest companion, Ayden wondered what the young elf would do now that her quest to destroy the wraith was over.

"Teleri, while your assistance with the wraith was welcomed, it seems that your road is now open to you once again. While you are by no means bound to help us with our hunt for Naamani's sister, it would be a pleasure to have you continue to travel with us. However, if you feel the road calls you elsewhere, we all would understand."


----------



## Jarval (May 25, 2004)

"I see no reason why we all shouldn't make the trip to Dagger Falls."  Andreas comments.  "Sielwoodan seems in good enough health to travel, and the larger our group, the better we can deter bandits or wild animals.

"But we needn't leave until the morning.  I'm sure Teleri needs rest after so long under the sway of a _domination_, and I think we could all benefit from a night in a comfortable bed.

"As for the naga, it can wait.  It's been down that well for who knows how long now, and I'm sure it can wait until we've returned.  As long as we advise Trond of its presence, and get him to make sure the townsfolk stay clear, all should be well.

"On the matter of identifying the items, Mother Grundy seems to have taken a liking to us, I suspect due in no small part to Trond's good words on our behalf.  As long as we supply her with the requisite components for the _identify_ spell, and some coin for her troubles, I think she'll help us out."  He leans back in his chair with a smile, taking a sip from his ale.


----------



## Seonaid (May 25, 2004)

Chastity nods as Andreas voices her very opinions.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 25, 2004)

"I did not mean to trouble all of you with the trip to Dagger Falls. If all of you wish to come, that is fine, I only ask that you do not tarry in the morning,"  he says with a smile. "I plan to leave early, for the trip is long both ways."
He waits to make sure all is done and decided before heading off to bed.


----------



## kirinke (May 25, 2004)

*Teleri*

Teleri smiles at Andreas. "I have no pressing business elsewhere. I do believe that I owe you all a great deal, in both procuring my freedom and aiding in the destruction of the wraith, a task that probably would have ended my life prematurely. I will stay with your group until my goddess calls me again," she said, finishing off her ale. "Andreas shows great wisdom. I think we should all get some rest. I will go with the others to Dagger falls, unless you think I should stay?"


----------



## Velmont (May 25, 2004)

When they reach the village, Sielwoodan tell: "I'll be back soon. I'll go see what has happen to Felmir."

He leaves teh group and start to search for Felmir, starting at the Inn, next at the wells...


----------



## Majin (May 25, 2004)

_Back in the swamp_
Drogo casts his spell on Sielwoodan, but unfortunately it's not strong enough to rid the ranger of his lifeforce drain.

_In town_
Sielwoodan manages to find Felmir without much trouble.

OOC: Lots of dialog and character interaction, thats what I like to see.  I'll post again once you guys have fully decided who's going where.


----------



## Jarval (May 25, 2004)

"An early start seems like a sensible idea."  Andreas agrees with Calenthang, smiling happily at Teleri's assessment of his wisdom.

"I think we'd best report to Trond before getting some sleep, however.  He needs to know about the naga, and that we've safely returned.  Anyone want to come with me?"


----------



## Dhes (May 25, 2004)

Dunstand sits at the bar of the apple cart in reciting the epic adventure of when he personally made his way trough a dwarves mine and appropriated his most priced forge hammer, when he notices that the patrons that where hanging on his every word and buying his every beer, where more interested in the group of adventures that was gathered at one of the inn’s tables.

_Ahh, a new set of faces and maybe a chance to acquire some more comfort before I set out on the road._  

He makes his unheard excuses and goose over to the adventurers table.

At the table he sweeps his cloak and make his best leg at the ladies pressed 

Ladies and Gentlemen may I introduce my self, I’m Dunstand Tybalt honest trader and adventurer, at your serves.

ooc: the 1st encounter, plz be genteel


----------



## Seonaid (May 25, 2004)

Chastity shrugs at Andreas. "I will go if you wish me to."

When Dunstand comes over, she appraises him visually. "Well met, sir. I am Chastity, paladin of Torm." She smiles in welcome. "What brings you to our table?"


----------



## Dhes (May 25, 2004)

Dunstand winces mentally, _“ah dam just my luck a paladin.”_

Well uu wel uu noble paladin, I came over to see if I could be of any serves to you and your party, at a very reasonable price.

Fidgeting with one of his many necklaces he offers up a small prayer, _“Good Tymora grant me luck.”  _


----------



## Seonaid (May 25, 2004)

Chastity looks from the newcomer to the others, uncertain how to react.


----------



## kirinke (May 25, 2004)

Teleri smiles, slightly amused as the new-comer's face fell temporarily when Chasity mentioned her occupation. "Well met sirrah Tybalt. I am Teleri Shadow Song a priestess of Sehanine Moonbow." her eyebrow quirked. "How may you be of service to us?" she asked politely


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2004)

"If you don't mind coming along, I'd be glad of the company."  Andreas replies to Chastity with a smile.  "Besides which, I think your word perhaps carries more weight than mine."  He looks up as the stranger approaches the table.

"Ah, I think you might have got the wrong end of the stick."  Andreas says to Dunstand.  "We're not in this for the money... well, that's not entirely true, I'm in it partially for the money... but I don't think we're hiring any mercenaries."


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2004)

As Andreas' plan seemed to be more accepted by the others, Ayden hoped the others would not mind if he opted to stay within Orchard Meadows. It wasn't that he was trying to be anti-social, but many things had been happening at once, and he felt spending some time in prayer and meditation would be a good thing.

"I will go with you to speak to Sheriff Trond before heading over to speak with Father Ernest, but I think I will pass on returning to Dagger Falls for the moment. A day of rest will be a nice change, as well as allowing me to commune with Finder for a day."

As the stranger approached the table and offered his services to them for a price, Ayden wondered if the townsfolk had began inflating the success of the past two days.

"Andreas speaks the truth sir, while we have collected a few coins over the past two days, our actions have not been guided by our pursestrings."


----------



## Dhes (May 26, 2004)

“Ahh well to my services, I’m a I’m a skilled Rogue, no door is left unopened to me!”

Dunstand signals the inns wench to get another round of what ever the group of adventurers is having.

_“How do I get my self in to these things?_

“Don’t think of me as a mercenary, but more of a guide to the unexplored. And as to my fee, I only request a small percentage of all found riches and the benefit of have group of adventurers to watch my back. Maybe, there is a chance that you could give me part of my fee upfront, in the form of a nice weapons upgrade?”

_Maybe this can turn out for the good, just get a new Rapier or a set of daggers, and I can be on my way, long before they even know that I’m gone._

“May I ask what your next endeavor will be?”


----------



## Velmont (May 26, 2004)

Sielwoodan just appear at that moment.

"A guide? And what do you know about guiding. You doesn't look like someone who could find his way in the wilderness. How you talk, it looks like more a cat burglur than a guide."

Sielwoodan catch the barmaid who was passing.

"Please, bring me some ale, and be sure Felmir have some water... yeah, my mule in the stable. Thanks."

Turning back to the conversation.

"Your skill may come handy at some moment, but don't pretend what you are not."


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2004)

"Now, to be fair Sielwoodan, there is more than one sort of guide."  Andreas says.  "While you are at home in the wilderness, I doubt you have quite the same level of expertise when it comes to more urban environments.  We each have our own speciality, and who's to say that this gentleman couldn't add something to our group?

"However, I'd hold off on asking for advance payment."  He grins at Dunstand.  "We'd like to know what you can do before we start parting with our swords."


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2004)

Ayden smiled as Sielwoodan introduced himself to the stranger, and was glad that for the moment, another had became the target of the ranger's _observations_.

"We are soon to be entering the home of a naga Dunstand. She has the advantage over us in that she will be familiar with her home, possess an unknown amount of magical ability, and has a grudge against this town, as well as her sister who banished her into the well to begin with. All we have is each other, and the trust that has began to develop amongst ourselves, a trust that was formed not out of the pursuit of coin, but by each of us being there for the other when the time came to step up and be measured."


----------



## Dhes (May 26, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Now, to be fair Sielwoodan, there is more than one sort of guide."  Andreas says.  "While you are at home in the wilderness, I doubt you have quite the same level of expertise when it comes to more urban environments.  We each have our own speciality, and who's to say that this gentleman couldn't add something to our group?




“Your human friend speaks wise words young Elf. He’s correct in the assumption that I would be at a lose in your wilderness, but you would be in at the same lose when you where in my wilderness.”




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "However, I'd hold off on asking for advance payment."  He grins at Dunstand.  "We'd like to know what you can do before we start parting with our swords."




“Fair enough fair enough.”  Spreading his hand in acquiescence. 



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> "We are soon to be entering the home of a naga Dunstand. She has the advantage over us in that she will be familiar with her home, possess an unknown amount of magical ability, and has a grudge against this town, as well as her sister who banished her into the well to begin with.




“Ahh, a well, well I think that that would be more the terrain for, as the young elf would call it a “cat burglar”, than a group of noble adventurers. But tell me can we, if I may be so upfront, expect to find any riches down this well?”


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2004)

"Naamani banished her sister into the well after she challanged her for leadership of the Broken Axe clan. We have not been told what she took down into the well, and only have a journal that Naamani gave us to go off of. What is within the well I could not say, beyond the dangers I know we can expect to face. However, Sheriff Trond has thus far given to us what we have earned, and only asked us to return what belonged to the town to begin with. I do not think he will ask any different of us now, especially since I am sure he himself is unaware of what lurks below."

Ayden hoped his answer was good enough for the stranger, as he did not wish to promise anything that he was unsure of to begin with. However, after bringing up the journal in conversation, Ayden reached underneath the table and opened the bag, pulling from within its depths the journal Naamani had given them.

"Does someone wish to study its pages while I seek out Father Ernest? Or does someone wish to study it on the road to Dagger Falls tomorrow?"


----------



## Seonaid (May 26, 2004)

Chastity's opinion of the newcomer drops several notches at his dialogue. She refrains from voicing her thoughts, instead watching the interaction. When Ayden asks about the journal, she looks to him. "I'd be willing, though perhaps I am not the best. I am not the quickest of readers."


----------



## Jarval (May 27, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> "I'd be willing, though perhaps I am not the best. I am not the quickest of readers."



"All the more reason for you to get some practice, then."  Andreas says encouragingly to Chastity.

"Anyway, it you'll excuse myself and the good lady Chastity, we have a meeting with Trond.  We should be back before long."  Andreas stands, nodding to Dunstand as he does so.  "Good to meet you."

He makes his way out of the tavern, and goes in search of the town's sheriff.


----------



## Verbatim (May 27, 2004)

Standing as well, Ayden watched as Andreas prepared to leave out of the inn.

"I also agree with Andreas Chasity, the journal is yours to read as you will, and after you are done with it, feel free to share with us anything you feel is important."

Facing those who remained at the table, Ayden smiled as he prepared to leave as well.

"I am off to see Father Ernest and see if there is any help he can lend us with our current situation."

Leaving the magical bag with his companions, Ayden headed out the door looking for the halfling priest.


----------



## Majin (May 27, 2004)

Ayden finds Ernest inside the temple, cleaning up for the night near the alter. "Ah, brother Ayden. How fared your journey into the swamp?"

Jarvel and Chastity likewise find the sheriff easily enough cleaning up shop for the night at his smithy. "The cleanup of the swamp is going well friends. Within days we should have it entirely cleared away. How did Naamani respond to our offer of peace?"


----------



## Seonaid (May 27, 2004)

Chastity looks to Andreas to talk with Trond.


----------



## kirinke (May 27, 2004)

*occ*

ok... whose going to dagger falls, whose visiting the good father, whose going to the sherrif and whose gonna sit around and veg at the inn? i think teleri is going to dagger falls with whoever..... 

*scritches head


----------



## hippocrachus (May 27, 2004)

In the morning, Calenthang can be found at the bar nursing a fruit juice; waiting for the collective leaving for Dagger Falls.


----------



## Verbatim (May 27, 2004)

Feeling the familiar peace of entering a house of worship, Ayden smiled wearily as he sat down.

"To be honest Father, it has been a day of mixed blessings..."

Ayden began with the attack of the halfling wight, their battle with the guardian croc, the meeting with Naamani in all of its facets, and ending with the battle with the wraith.

"My companions will be leaving for Dagger Falls in the morrow to buy supplies and other items they feel we will need for our journey into Tyrinth's lair. Also they will be seeking out a scroll or potion that will restore Sielwoodan's stolen essence. I had promised them that I would ask if you had the ability to cast such a spell, and we have agreed that we will make an offering to the church and town to cover any cost you may have with the casting."

Pausing for a moment, Ayden stood up and looked around the simple church and felt bad about asking so much of the priest.

"Please forgive the bluntness of my request, but I feel that the wounds he received were my fault. I was trying so hard to appear strong in Naamani's eyes that I volunteered us for something that could have been fatal for one of my companions, or myself. I wanted her to see that Orchard Meadows was a place she could trust, but I wonder if my actions were not partially guided by my own vanity. I am a Wyvernspur afterall, and can the apple truly fall far from the tree?"


----------



## Dhes (May 27, 2004)

As Dunstand sees three party members leave, he feels a bit more in his element now that the paladin is gone.

“Do you mind if I join you?

Not waiting on an answer, he takes one of the now vacant chairs and sits down.

“So it seams that your group had some really big adventures in this small town, please hummer me. Tell me of your noble deeds, and I insure you that they will travel the world with me. You want another drink? Sure you do, another beer for every one on me!”

Dunstand signals the maid for a round of beers.

“So tell me of your noble deeds, I can see from the looks the other patrons give you, that you are known to every one in this village.”


----------



## Majin (May 27, 2004)

Ernest gives Ayden a sympathetic smile and nods. "You cannot always blame yourself Brother Ayden. You may have a lot to live up to for being related to a god, but that does not mean you must take the burden of all those around you upon your own shoulders. Hunting undead is very dangerous business. My own lifeforce was drained by that very wraith not long before you and your party ventured into town. I was hunting it myself, but it was too much for me. I was fortunate to escape with my life. The alternative I do not even wish to imagine."

"I'm sorry for your friend but I am not strong enough in my own faith yet to rid anyone of this condition. Not even myself..." Ernest pauses at this, the corners of his mouth tugging downwards before continuing, "The witch can help you... She has a scroll of restoration she may part with if you dare accept it. She offered it to me once when she heard of my encounter with the wraith, but I have my pride Brother Ayden. I would not accept such a gift from someone so untrustworthy. It is up to your ranger friend, whether he would. I'm sorry I can't do more."


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2004)

"Tell me, do you know every interesting spot in every city on that continent? If not, I can find my way just as fine as you in a city. Well, we need to learn something on the underworld of a city, in that case, it is a cat burglar we need, not a touristic guide. A cat burglar have surely the connection needed, after all, he must know a fence to sell his things. And at least, with a cat burglar, you don't have to watch your throat, compare to little thieves or thugs.

But for now, I doubt that naga lives in a city, but having one more man may not be a bad thing. Do you are of the sneaky type. I generally do teh scouting of the group, and I hadn't get any problem yet, but it is always good to have someone watch my back, just in case... thinking twice, do I want you to watch my back?"

Sielwoodan have a little sarcastic smile.


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2004)

--Double post--


----------



## Verbatim (May 27, 2004)

Ayden was surprised to hear that the halfling had ventured into the swamp by himself looking for the wraith, and felt his respect for the priest increase as well.

"Father, I know you do not hold Mother Grundy in high regards, but if she means the town no ill will, perhaps it is time to bury the hatchet with her. She has been very helpful to us with her poultices, as well in the identification of some of the magical items we have discovered. Surely Yondalla would not think less of you, if you sought to be a true ambassador of goodwill among your people."

Pausing, Ayden hoped he was not overstepping himself in speaking to the senior priest.

"I do not mean to rub salt in an old wound, I merely hate to see two people who could accomplish much if they worked together always be at opposite sides. However, as you know, I am a mere novice priest and speak far too freely at times."

Standing up, Ayden prepared to venture to Mother Grundy's, hoping the older woman did not take offense to his visit. Almost reaching the door, Ayden turned back and faced the halfling priest once more.

"Father, there is a chance that when we go after the naga, we may fail. Should we fall and Tyrnith try to strike at the town, please do not let your pride come before the safety of the town. As Finder himself had to learn the hard way, pride cometh before the fall..."

Opening the door to the church, Ayden nodded his head in respect before entering the night once more.


----------



## Dhes (May 27, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Tell me, do you know every interesting spot in every city on that continent? If not, I can find my way just as fine as you in a city. Well, we need to learn something on the underworld of a city, in that case, it is a cat burglar we need, not a touristic guide. A cat burglar have surely the connection needed, after all, he must know a fence to sell his things. And at least, with a cat burglar, you don't have to watch your throat, compare to little thieves or thugs.




“No my young elf friend, I surly do not know every city, the Realms hold a fast number of cities and an even greater number of interesting spots. But the art of my trade is not knowing where the spots are, but how to find them. For instants if you found your self in my native Westgate, you could go to one of the ruling noble houses and they will tell you who is who and what is what in Westgate, but if you really want to know what the city hold you would be wiser man to ask a lowly bagger. Never underestimate a rogue, what ever his apparent standing is.”

“And there is not need to worry about getting your throat cut, there is no price on your head as far as I know. To you we live outside the law, but we do have our honor.” He ads smiling lightly at Sielwoodan.




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Do you are of the sneaky type. I generally do the scouting of the group, and I hadn't get any problem yet, but it is always good to have someone watch my back, just in case... thinking twice, do I want you to watch my back?




“O I really don’t want to take your position as scout, I fear I love life to much for sneaking around dark and dangerous places”  he says smiling


----------



## Manzanita (May 27, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo shakes hands with Dunstand.  "Greetings.  I am Drogo Hornblower.  I am a druid.  We were hired by Sherif Trond, and now are working not for money, but for the safety of this town, which has been so sorely used by the one it trusted as its leader.  If you wish to join us, sharing risk and reward equally, that would probably be OK.  You must understand, though, that we have been betrayed once already, by the mayor of this town.  And we know that there may be others who were similarly corrupted."

Drogo then uses his telepathy to Chasity, "Can you tell if this fellow is evil?  I think that would have helped us with Applebottom."


----------



## Dhes (May 27, 2004)

Ahh well met young and wise druid, the mayor you say, I’m thinking you mean mayor applebottom. Yes I to had dealings with him, but lets just say that there where some complications with the interpretation of our contract. I havened seen him around for some time, not sins my uuhh dealings with the good Sherif.


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2004)

Dunstand said:
			
		

> “And there is not need to worry about getting your throat cut, there is no price on your head as far as I know. To you we live outside the law, but we do have our honor.” He ads smiling lightly at Sielwoodan.
> 
> “O I really don’t want to take your position as scout, I fear I love life to much for sneaking around dark and dangerous places” he says smiling




Turning to look at the others "Are you sure you want that guy in? He just explicitly said he is an outlaw and implicitly said he would be ready to kill me if there was a contract on my head."


----------



## Dhes (May 27, 2004)

Oh no good elf you misunderstood, I’m no assassin, that’s an occupation for a more psychotic sort of person. But let’s just say that I generally know who is important enough to have a price on there heads.  And you are undoubtedly an excellent adventurer and ranger, but not all that important at the moment to the ruling houses of the realms. But maybe in a few more years, who knows.


----------



## Jarval (May 27, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Jarvel and Chastity likewise find the sheriff easily enough cleaning up shop for the night at his smithy. "The cleanup of the swamp is going well friends. Within days we should have it entirely cleared away. How did Naamani respond to our offer of peace?"



"Cautiously, but I'm optimistic."  Andreas replies to Trond.  "The faster that dam's down, the better.  Naamani still doesn't trust us or the people of this town, but she certainly doesn't want hostilities.

"She did give us some interesting information, however.  Tyrinth, another naga and sister to Naamani, lives in the caverns under the well at the center of the town.  Apparently, Tyrinth has as much less positive view of the town, and wishes to do both Orchard Meadows and Naamani harm.  Naamani has given us a journal telling of the caves, and we will deal with this threat, but in the meantime, it might well be worth placing a guard on the well.

"My companions and I intend to travel to Dagger Falls in the morrow, to resupply ourselves, and to find healing for one of our number.  We had to deal with a wraith on our return from the swamp, and we fear his hurt is beyond Father Ernest's magic."


----------



## kirinke (May 27, 2004)

Teleri looks mildly at the thief? "Perhaps we could use you. Any in the naga's position would undoubtably fortify her lair to discourage nosey parkers like us," she grinned lightly, using a gnomish phrase she had learned from a traveling companion. 

"If we do decide to let you onboard so to speak, you will of course have an equal share of any treasure not originally belonging to the town." 

She glanced at Drogo._ Better keep an eye on the party coin and our own coin-belts as well._ she told him dryly.


----------



## Majin (May 28, 2004)

As Ayden arrived at Mother Grundy's shop the witch was still up and about mixing potions. "Ah hello dearey. Was your trip into the swamp successful? Is it now safe for me to enter it once again to resume gathering the precious ingredients I require?"

Trond sighs gruffly as he hears news of the latest threat to Orchard Meadows. "This is very grave indeed. An actual naga living beneath our village all this time. I will take steps to seal off the well and keep it guarded until you return. I have some news of my own. Please inform the rest of your companions that I will no longer be sheriff of this village effective tommorrow morning. This afternoon the council has elected me the new mayor of Orchard Meadows. My apprentice is more than capable of becoming a master in place of me, and my strongest and most trusted guard Jurgan will replace me as the new sheriff. If your friends need me from now on I will most likely be found in the council hall."

OOC: Manzanita - Chastity is with Andreas at Trond's shop I believe.


----------



## kirinke (May 28, 2004)

*Teleri*

Teleri wanders over to Calenthang, yawning hugely as she orders a bit of breakfast and juice. "Hi, where are the others?" she asked, squaring away her bill with the bar-keep.


----------



## Jarval (May 28, 2004)

"Congratulations."  Andreas smiles warmly at Trond.  "I can think of no better hands for Orchard Meadows' future to be in.  I'll pass the news along to the rest of our merry band.

"And we'll be back from Dagger Falls as quick as we can.  Normally, we'd deal with Tyrinth immediately, but Ayden seems to think Sielwoodan's condition warrants urgent attention.  I'm not one to ignore the words of a healer, so we'd better go.  We'll be at the tavern until tomorrow morning, should you need to find us in the mean time."

As they leave Trond's shop, Andreas looks to Chastity.

"I'm going to see Mother Grundy.  Do you want to come along, or do you want to head back to the tavern?"  Once he's heard her answer, he'll quickly make his way to the old woman's cottage, knocking gently on the door when he arrives.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 29, 2004)

Calenthang smiles and looks around to consider a reply.
"Hopefully they're all preparing for the trip," he says, his smile growing. "Knowing friend Sielwoodan, he should be out in the stables prepping Felmir,"  his tone more to the point.

(OOC: I don't want anyone thinking I'm trying to rush  )


----------



## Seonaid (May 29, 2004)

[If there was time, Chastity would have _detected evil_ at Dunstand, and told Drogo of her findings. If the timing is off, that's fine.]

Chastity smiles at Trond's news. "Congratulations, Mr. Mayor. You are a credit to your people, and I am sure they will flourish with you at their head. May Torm's watchful gaze protect you."

When they leave, she nods agreeably to Andreas. "I will accompany you."


----------



## kirinke (May 29, 2004)

*Teleri*

Teleri finishes her breakfast, enjoying the meal all the more since it's not trail food and wanders off to the stable to get her own animals ready.


----------



## Verbatim (May 30, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> As Ayden arrived at Mother Grundy's shop the witch was still up and about mixing potions. "Ah hello dearey. Was your trip into the swamp successful? Is it now safe for me to enter it once again to resume gathering the precious ingredients I require?"




"We have informed the members of the Broken Axe clan that the danger to their swamp is no more, but it was the fact that the dam had began to be dismantled that carried the day for us I believe. However, after our talks with Naamani concluded, we hunted the wraith that had killed a halfling peat cutter as a further sign of good will between the city and the lizardmen. The wraith was slain, but not before Sielwoodan was touched by the creature, losing some of his life's essence in the process. Father Ernest said that you had a scroll of restoration, a scroll he admitted his pride would not allow him to accept as he too had felt the wraith's touch. I would like to make you an offer for the scroll, as soon we must go under the town in search of Naamani's sister, a naga named Tyrnith."

Ayden was about to continue speaking when a knock on the door made him pause.

"Shall I get that for you ma'am?"


----------



## Majin (May 31, 2004)

Mother Grundy gives a small wave to indicate for Ayden to go ahead and answer the door before speaking, "Another naga? I could not think of charging you for such a thing, especially one I cannot even use. You have done so much for our little village. Think nothing of it," she smiles. 

"Don't worry about old Ernest. He's just an old stick in the mud. He is a misguided holy man that let's his religion cloud his own good judgement. If only he were more like you!"


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2004)

When Sielwoodan finish his meal, he stands up. "I'll make sure Felmir is all right and ready to go." On that, he moves to the stable.


----------



## kirinke (May 31, 2004)

Teleri enters the stable and moves over to Murnae, feeding the warhorse a bit of apple she snitched from her own plate. "Hey lassy," she murmured in elvish. "How have they been treating you?" she asked, checking the horses hooves and everything else. Finding nothing wrong she moves over to her mule, Monk and repeats the process.


----------



## Majin (Jun 2, 2004)

Those of you who make the trip back to Dagger Falls arrive without incident. Making your way to Wizzop's Gem Shop you find him sitting at his workbench apparently trying to salvage enough jewels to make an elaborate cape fastener. He looks up as you enter and his eyes light up. "Your back! Did you bring me any jewels??"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 3, 2004)

Calenthang gives a nervous laugh and looks around at his companions.
"I believe we have, friend Wizzop; as I promised," he says, hoping to use his sense of honor to make-up for his personal charisma. "You seem to be the only gem appraiser known in the remoter areas..."  again trying to butter him up.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 3, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Yes, hi.  I'm Drogo.  I think I remember you from the Inn.  How are you doing?"


----------



## Majin (Jun 3, 2004)

Wizzop gives Drogo a weak smile before answering, but noticeably brightens up at Calenthang's answer about the gems. "Well I've been better I'll tell you that much. I'm down to my last few gems. Damn caravans still haven't been by with any of my supplies. What you've brought me should hopefully hold me over until then. Speaking of what you brought me, what *did* you bring me?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 3, 2004)

Calenthang asks for the items from his companions and shows them to Wizzop; spending extra time showing off the belt.
"This is what my friends and I came up with. It isn't much..."


----------



## Majin (Jun 4, 2004)

"Very good, very good," Wizzop says while looking over the items you give him. "I'll give you 600 gold for everything. It won't leave me with much left, but this may hold me over another week or so until hopefully another caravan will come through."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 4, 2004)

Calenthang takes the coin and thanks Wizzop.
"Thank you for you services, friend Wizzop. I'll make sure to come to you again if I have any valuable gems to sell," he says with a smile. "My companions have other business elsewhere, friend Wizzop, so I must be going. I hope to find you in good health the next time we meet."
With that he steps outside of the little halfling's shop and waits for his companions to direct him.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 4, 2004)

Dunstand follow the group of adventurers to Dagger falls like a lost puppy, not wanting to get in there way, there still seemed to be some animosity towards him.

On the road to dagger falls, Danustand is lost in quiet contemplation about his current path in life. _Why am I following these people? I don’t know them, and I really don’t like the prospect of getting my ass shot by some naga in some dam well. At least this trip to Dagger Falls will give me a change to drop in on Maria._

At there arrival in Dagger Falls he tells the group that he will be going to a local inn he knows, to check on a old friend. 

“I’ll be at a local inn just around the corner, there is an old ahh.. acquaintance there that I want to say hi to. I’ll be waiting in frond of the Gem Shop for you when I’m done.”

_I don’t think they really care what I do, hell what am I doing? _ 

ooc: Sorry my ISP gave me some troubles with getting in to ENworld for the last 2 days. :\


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 4, 2004)

*Drogo*

"OK.  Well our next stop is to find a priest who can heal Seildelwooden."
_
OOC:  Do we know of any temples in the area.  I would think our preference would be a Druid, Halfling, or some other diety or race that we have a connectsion with._


----------



## kirinke (Jun 4, 2004)

Teleri looks at Dunstand, feeling a bit of pity as the rather lost expression flickers across his face, though well-hidden. "Dunstand, it's alright. Last night, you sort of came off the wrong foot at the inn. We are willing to give you a chance. Though next time you meet somebody looking for a job, you should really be careful on how you approach them,"

**ooc
is seilwooden with us and how much range does drogo have with his telepathy?


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 5, 2004)

(OOC: I'm confused. I thought it was Ayden's responsibility to find a cure for Sielwoodan. That's why he went to Father Ernest, who directed him to Mother Grundy, who is giving him a scroll of restoration... I know some of us jumped ahead in the timeline of things, but I'd hope Ayden would tell the group of his accomplishments.)


----------



## Velmont (Jun 5, 2004)

OOC: I'm a bit confuse too... Last post I was in the stable of the Inn, and now we are at daggerfall... is everyone at daggerfall or not? If everyone have gone to Daggerfall, he would surely have come and join Ayden. If not, he would surely have stayed at the Inn, as when the decision to go to daggerfall was taken, he was with Felmir...


----------



## Majin (Jun 5, 2004)

OOC: Well posting for a lot of people has been slow since around Memorial day, so if you refer to the OOC thread Manzanita suggested we just jump ahead to Dagger Falls, which I agreed with. I did assume that Verbatim, Chastity, and Andreas were still at Mother Grundy's because the plan was for at least some to stay back in Orchard Meadows. In order to not waste gold on another scroll we could make it easy on you guys and just say you didn't leave until Ayden and the others came back with the scroll. Either way you sold the gems and made Wizzop's day/ 

We know Jarval is busy until the 12th, and Seonaid should be back tommorrow. I'm not sure about Verbatim though, I will have to shoot him off an e-mail and see if theres a problem somewhere. But otherwise you guys are free to do what you like while in Dagger Falls, or just head back to Orchard Meadows


----------



## Dhes (Jun 5, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> OOC: But otherwise you guys are free to do what you like while in Dagger Falls, ........




OOC: whoohoo... Party...


----------



## Majin (Jun 5, 2004)

OOC: Ok, got in touch with Verbatim and he'll be back on either the 8th or the 16th, unfortunately it's looking like the latter, but either way, he's still with us!


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 5, 2004)

_OOC:  This often happens in PbP, in my experience.  The game pauses a bit, different ideas are proffered, and everyone gets a bit confused as to who is where & what they should do.  Since we've apparently acheived our two primary objectives, getting the scroll for Seilelwooden, and trading in our gems.  Then we're basically ready to hit the well.  We did also want to get additional items identified.  When Jarval or Verbatim returns, they should try that, since it is their PCs who are there & would ask for that sort of thing.  (maybe Seonaid is up to that.)  Meanwhile, Drogo (& the others) might well try to acquire some masterwork items or additional equipment and Dagger Falls is probably the right place to do it.  Before I post this IC, I need to review our cash situation.  I'll try to find Verbatim's last treasure post.  Or does anyone know how much cash we've got?_


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2004)

ooc
so everyone is back at the inn?
cool.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2004)

ooc
gah. posted wrong.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 8, 2004)

On there brief excursion to Dagger falls Dunstand take the time to acquire some more equipment, so he will be a bit better prepared for the roads ahead. 

list of stuff acquired:

Tent - One Person 5gp
Lamp – Bullseye 25gp
Oil, 1- pt, flask 1sp
Mess Kit 6sp
6x Rations, trail 3gp
Grappling hook, collapsible 3gp
Explorer’s outfit 10gp
Sold: 

Grappling hook – 5sp
Total cost: 46gp 2sp

On the return to Orchard Meadows Dunstand will go back to the inn and slip into something more acceptable for crawling around the sewers.
He will leave every thing not needed in his room at the inn so not to be encumbered with stuff like a chess board.

Ooc: what is the daily rate for a room in the inn??
Sorry if it seams that I’m getting ahead of my self, but with the down time I had time to do some thinking and I just want to get every thing out of the way.
There is no need for people to think what the hell, are we in the inn now? :\  The changes won’t take affect till every one has agreed that we are back in orchard meadows.

Just to be sure, a small list of whose where. Plz command if you not there  

*Calenthang: * outside wizzops shop (Dagger Falls)
*Sielwoodan: * outside wizzops shop (Dagger Falls)
*Drogo: * outside wizzops shop (Dagger Falls)
*Andreas: * sheriff/mayor Trond (Orchard Meadows)
*Ayden: * Mother Grundy (Orchard Meadows)
*Chastity: * sheriff/mayor Trond (Orchard Meadows)
*Teleri: * outside wizzops shop (Dagger Falls)
*Dunstand: * outside wizzops shop (Dagger Falls)


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 8, 2004)

*Drogo*

OOC:  I believe we've all returned.

Drogo takes Rex out to scout around the Well.  He peers down.  What would be the prospects of descending?


----------



## Majin (Jun 9, 2004)

OOC: 5 sp a night Dhes. 

Peering into the well, Drogo can see about 30 feet down before the well shaft disappears into darkness. The walls of the shaft are dry stone with a few lichen-encrusted handholds. It should not be too difficult to climb down.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 9, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Well, anyone care to go first?  I could cast _light _ on a stone & drop it in first."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 9, 2004)

"Generally, I would volonteer, but it seems in unatural environement, like a well, our new friends would be more skillfull. Prove it!" Sielwoodan smiles and looks Dunstand


----------



## Dhes (Jun 9, 2004)

Dunstand looks down the well, and than looks back at Sielwoodan. 
“Well yes young elfin friend, I’m willing to go first. But it might be a good idea for the most able climber to go last so we can use a security rope, just to be sure."

In his own mind Dunstand makes a quick assessment of the wells entrants.
Humm.. Its pretty deep and we can’t be sure what the water level will be.
The hand hold look sturdy  enough, but we need to get some light there 1st . 

Dunstand turns to Drogo,
“Can you do that?? The thing with the stone I mean, it would be nice if I had some indication of what’s waiting for me when we go down there.”


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 9, 2004)

Listening to his companions, Ayden walked over to the well and looked down into the darkness below.

"Drogo, could we not place the enchantment on the end of the rope and lower Master Dunstand into the well to see what is below? I am sure that our combined strength would be sufficient to that task, as well as allowing him a rapid mode of egress should our arrival not be a surprise to Tyrinith?"

Pausing after he asked, Ayden turned to face the slender man in front of him.

"Unless you feel that our help would hinder your abilities Master Dunstand."


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 9, 2004)

Chastity does whatever is asked of her (within reason) until they arrive at the well. Here, she _detects evil_, studying all of the surrounding area carefully. She keeps one ear on the conversation around her but concentrates on her magical search. [Sorry for the delay! It's good to be back.  I'm going to check the OOC thread next, so if this doesn't make sense, I'll be right back to fix it.]


----------



## Majin (Jun 9, 2004)

OOC: Good to have you guys back! Unfortunately Chastity does not detect any evil just yet.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 9, 2004)

Chastity finishes her search and turns to the others. "I sense no evil around us," she reports. "Though that doesn't mean much." After a pause, she continues. "What is the plan?"


----------



## Dhes (Jun 9, 2004)

Dunstand turns to Ayden,
“humm good thinking, but I don’t think we will need to use the spell. 
If you guys lower me down ill be able to use my bull lamp, it will provide more light than a glowing piece of rope.”


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 9, 2004)

Not quite sure who Dunstand is or where he came from, and only relatively aware of the fact that he was following them to Dagger Falls and back, Calenthang looks at him with a lost expression. He notices everyone else speaks to him as if he's been there all along, so he quickly straightens up and plays at being informed.
"I shall lend my hand where it is needed, friend Ayden," he says, refering to the lowering of Dunstand into the well.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 10, 2004)

Teleri grins at the others. "Since I am also new, I shall go after Dunstand," she said, a slight warning in her voice. 

_If we treat this newcomer like the enemy, he is likely to become one,_ she tells Drogo. _Please pass this along to the others. It is not wise to borrow trouble_


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 10, 2004)

*Drogo*

"OK.  I would think it safer to lower the light before the person.  But either way.  Good luck, brave sir.  We'll do our best to pull you out if you need it, and will follow you down whenyou're ready."


----------



## Dhes (Jun 10, 2004)

“I thank you all for your words of confidants in me. I don’t think there should be too much trouble. It’s not like whomever is down there will be waiting for us right at the bottom of the well  

Dunstand takes a piece of rope (50”) out of his backpack and fashions a makeshift harness for him self.

+11 use rope (take 20)

When he made sure that the harness is secure enough, he lights his bull lamp.
Taking the lamp in one hand and a dagger in the other, he than sits him self on the edge of the well.

He looks at the rest of the group with a big grin on his face.
“You guys ready for some fun?”


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 11, 2004)

Chastity gets ready to hold the rope.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 11, 2004)

Pleased that the others found his plan a sound one, Ayden approached Sielwoodan as Dunstand began securing himself with the rope.

"Sielwoodan, while we are lowering him down, I would feel safer if your bow was at the ready should his optimism be misplaced, as none here can give him the protection you can with your arrows."

Once Dunstand was ready, Ayden looked to the others and then to the well as he spoke.

"Once more we place our fates into Tymora's fickle hands, may Finder distract her long enough for us to see what waits below."


----------



## Dhes (Jun 11, 2004)

"Well, I don’t know this Finder you talk of, but any help is welcome.
But please don’t talk about Tymora, I don’t want her to notes that I left my necklace at the inn."


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 11, 2004)

_~Why would one of her faithful leave her symbol behind when they would need it the most?~_

Grabbing the rope, Ayden held it up for the others to hold as Dunstand approached the well.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 11, 2004)

Chastity looks at the others oddly. _Torm protect us,_ she thinks as she readies herself to hold the rope.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2004)

"No problem." Sielwoodan climb on the well, to have a better view, his bow in a hand, and an arrow on the string, ready to fire.

"Don't fear Dunstand, I won't miss." he says with a little sneaky smile.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 11, 2004)

“Ahh yes thank you young Elf, I feel a lot saver knowing that YOU are watching over me. Just remember, if some thing happens don’t shot the screaming figure, because that will be me.”

Seeing that every one is in position, he lowers him self in to the well, directing the light of the lamp towards the bottom.

ooc: small reminder a “Bull Lantern” has a clear illumination at 60-foot. I’m sure you know, but I just want to be sure that I see that that kills me.


----------



## Majin (Jun 11, 2004)

As Dunstand is slowly lowered down the well he notes that the shaft itself goes on for about 50 feet as he breaks through into the open air of what looks to be a cavern about 20 feet in diameter. 10 feet lower marks the surface of the water level. There are two openings in the cave walls one north and the other south. The water here is 3 feet deep and flows south to north. There are small 6-inch long blind fish swimming about, and the bottom directly beneath the well is littered with copper, silver, and a few gold coins.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 11, 2004)

ooc
(Beware of coins in the bottom of pools! they are usually lures! woot!)
oh, teleri knows that Tyrinth can probably use domination like her sister. This scares her, but she's going to go on anyway. Elven honor demands it.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 12, 2004)

Chastity holds the rope steadily, silently. Her thoughts are on the possible upcoming battle as she waits patiently for the next instruction. _Torm, guide us in this, our newest venture. I seek honor only in your name, Great One!_


----------



## kirinke (Jun 12, 2004)

Teleri's face is very pale, afraid at the thought of being dominated again, hand firmly clutched on her holy symbol and her short-sword, as if drawing some comfort from them.

_Please Sehanine, please grant grant my friends and I the strength to overcome this creature's ability to dominate us. Please grant us the wisdom to overcome her guile. _ 

she prays ferverently.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 12, 2004)

Looking at the bottom of the well, and hearing no one screaming or crying, Sielwoodan asks "Is the way clear?"


----------



## Dhes (Jun 12, 2004)

Dunstand takes in his surroundings, and sees that there is no apparent danger.
Although he is not schooled in animal lore, he doesn’t think that the little fish can be of any harm.

He makes one last quick inspection and shouts to the rest of the party.
"It looks fine, nothing here but water, small fish and (with a small laughter) free gold. It would be best if you guys pull me up a bit, so I can secure the rope to one of the hand holds. There is a final drop into a cavern of about 10 feet, and the rope is pretty much at an end. It can be a bit tricky for our Halfling friend, the water could be a bit to deep for him.”

When he is pulled up high enough so he can stand on the handholds, he asks for the rope to be lowered. He stakes advantage of the ropes length to make a knot with 2 ends hanging down, so that one end can be use to lower you’re self and the other end can be used to unfasten the knot.

+11 use rope (take 20)

When this is finished he lowers him self to the bottom and, find him self fortunate that he got a new set of (more rugged) clothes back at Dagger Falls.

He calls back up to the group and tells them.
“Come on down, the water is fine, just make sure that you use the end of the rope that I’m holding when you come down.”

ooc: sorry it toke some time for my response, I’m sure you are all waiting to get down here but it was my gaming night today.  
Majin was it ok for me to go all the way down with out asking you first?


----------



## Velmont (Jun 12, 2004)

"I'll go down first." say Sielwoodan. He waits the rope to be secure, and then, he just jumps, his bow and arrow still ready to fire. But instead of falling fast, he simply tell a word and he fall gently down to the bottom.

"I thought you would like company." he say to Dunstand, as his feet touch the water.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 12, 2004)

Teleri shakes her head at Seilwooden's actions. _Show-off._ she thinks in amusement, momentarily forgetting her own fears and doubts as she clambers down the rope. _He's probably trying to prove that he's recovered from the wraith attack._ she thought as she dangled for one moment before dropping easily into the water.


----------



## Majin (Jun 12, 2004)

OOC:

Dhes - Not a problem about the jumping down thing. Your body length extended from the bottom of the rope to the water level would not be a problem, and the water itself cushions 10 feet of falling damage anyway so your good.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 12, 2004)

Wincing slightly as Dunstand's call echoed up to them, Ayden knew that if there was any small element of surprise, it had just been threatened.

_~Any help you can give would be welcomed Uncle, perhaps striking the naga deaf and let us do the rest...~_

Once the rope was secured, Ayden looked down once more and hoped that his arms would not fail him on the climb down.

_~One arm at a time...don't look down...~_

Slowly and carefully Ayden made his way down the rope and dropped into the water below, slipping on the smooth rock of the well bottom and drenched himself in the slow moving water.

_~Damnations...~_

Standing up and looking around at the others, Ayden shrugged his shoulders and waited for the others to finish their climb, trying to regain his composure as best he could.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 13, 2004)

Chastity waits until the others go down before climbing herself. As she goes down, she takes her time and looks around with care. _Into the naga's den,_ she thinks to herself with a little smile at the dark humor. Once she is settled safely in the water, she puts her hand on her sword's hit and glances about.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 13, 2004)

Calenthang makes his way down the rope and stands around, preparing to head-up the back of the party.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 13, 2004)

"Orchard falls is definatly going to get my laundry bill," Teleri muttered, squeezing out the wet from her shirt. "Well, what next my friends?" she asked, not bothering to hide her own misgivings and outright fear. 
_Only a fool would not be afraid. Only a coward lets their fear control them,_ she thought, remembering her teachers with some fondness.


----------



## Majin (Jun 14, 2004)

Now that everyone is down and has had a chance to look around you can tell the south passage branches to the southwest and southeast, and the north passage disappears west, and is extra tight. If you would choose the north passage the party would be forced to pass through single file.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 14, 2004)

"As my teacher Adralieani once said, the easier the path, the more likely it is to lead into a trap," she looked hard at both passages. "Does the diary give any clue on which direction the naga's lair lies?" she asked.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 14, 2004)

*Drogo*

"I guess Rex will have to stay up here," mutters the druid.  "Rex," he tells the dog.  "Stay here and guard."

Drogo then climbs down the rope.  "Uh.  I can't walk through this water.  Can someone give me a hand?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 14, 2004)

"Water have a tendency to erase all trace of passage, but I try to see which one is the most frequented..."

Sielwoodan start to looks for which passage is the most frequented, or any clue abour the Naga that his hunter skill can detect.


----------



## Majin (Jun 14, 2004)

It is beyond Sielwoodan's skill to determine which areas of the cavern are most used, if at all.

OOC: Manzanita - Drogo is able to wade through the water but will be unable to run or charge, and suffers the effects of being entangled because of his size. Everyone else cannot run or charge as well, but are tall enough to not suffer from entanglement.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 14, 2004)

*Drogo*

"This is terrible."  Drogo mutters.  "You know, if you gave me a day, I could dismiss Rex and summon a crocodile as my companion.  I would miss Rex, but a croc would be much more useful in this venture.  Perhaps we could rig up a little boat for me..."

Drogo keeps his eye out for driftwood, or something he could use to keep himself out of water enough to cast spells.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 14, 2004)

Dunstand studies the two passages, and tries to determine the best course.
“I suggest taking the passage north, so we follow the flow of the water and hoop that we reach dryer ground. The northern passage is also smaller, so better defendable for who ever lives down here. 
Although I normally try to avoid trouble, that is what we are down here to find.”  He ads with a smile.

“Can’t some one not carry the master druid? I would offer to carry him my self, but if I’m to take the lead trough that small passage.”

ooc: I suggest Calenthang if we do decide to carry Drogo, he’s the strongest. Sorry Hippocrachus, ill try to keep the passé to a slow crawl.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 14, 2004)

"I do not wish for you to lose someone who has travelled with you for so long Drogo, perhaps we could go into town briefly to ask Mayor Trond for an empty barrell. We could cut it quickly and lower it down for you to use as a simple boat. However, if all wish to press on without any further delay, than seeking any path to higher ground would be in our best interest. Although, I do not look foward to the prospect of having to pass through such a narrow point when we know so little about our surroundings."

As Dunstand seemed ready to take the path that seemed the best suited to bring trouble to them, Ayden approached the man and spoke simply.

"I know that we have not spoken much, and for that I do apologize, but do not feel that you have anything to prove to us by taking a risk that could get yourself killed. We are all simple people who do what we can with what the gods have given us."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 14, 2004)

OOC: Truthfully Dhes, I was going to offer to carry him. Calenthang was going to be in the back anyway; wouldn't want to get in the way of our competing scouts   

"Nonsense, friend Ayden,"  Calenthang pipes in, "I would be more than willing to carry our little friend. That is, if he would have me do so," he adds with a smile towards Drogo, obviously not wanting to impose or forget the halfling's dignity.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 15, 2004)

*Drogo*

"We're a brave lot," he says with a smile.  "It might be a good idea to go back & prepare ourselves more.  If we run into trouble, we will have a terrible time escaping in this water.  But perhaps a little more exploration at this point is warrented."  He bows to Calethang.  "Thank you very much for the offer.  You'll have my gratitude."


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 15, 2004)

Chastity was ready to offer her services, but the others seemed to have it covered, so she continues to stand silently, waiting.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 15, 2004)

*Teleri*

Teleri smiled encouraging at Chasity, feeling the young woman discomfort.
" Do you have any suggestions?" she asked, trying to include the idealistic paladin into the conversation and alleviating her discomfort somewhat.

ooc:
The Sehahin clergy are basically guides/mediators from what i've read. So I'm going to try and play Teleri as close to that ideal as I can.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 15, 2004)

Dunstand turns to Ayden clasping his shoulder, “Tank you for the words of trust, but I’m not trying to prove my self, well I don’t think I am. I just feel that I would be the best chouse if some dos have to take the point.”

Turning back to the rest of the group,
“Maybe me and the young elf can scout ahead for just a minute, making sure that we stay in ear shot of the party. Just to see what the passage hold.
And in the mean time, you guys can gather some of this free gold”.  He sass with a grin (shining the light of the lamp over the waters surface, making the cold and silver at the bottom sparkle)


----------



## Velmont (Jun 15, 2004)

"I second his suggestion. We'll scout a bit first." Sielwoodan wait for the others approval.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 15, 2004)

"Whoever scouts with you, both of you be careful."

Ayden turned to walk around the cavern they were in as Dunstand spoke of taking the gold in the well.

_~I must not make the same mistake twice by opening my mouth.~_

Letting the others make their own decision on whether to take the coins or not, Ayden began walking towards the end of the cavern, igniting one of his sunrods in the process.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 15, 2004)

*Teleri*

Teleri grinned and the thief. "I personally don't object to gathering the gold, but we should do it after we deal with this naga. If this water gets deeper, that dead-weight will be a bit of a handicap,"


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 15, 2004)

Chastity smiles at Teleri. "I am not the intelligent one of this group, and I know it. I am content to let Torm's will guide us." She shrugs slightly and moves toward Ayden.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 16, 2004)

Calenthang's smile broadens as Drogo bows, and kneels down so the halfling can climb up onto his shoulders.
"You're gratitude is all I would have, friend Drogo,"  he says, standing up, and allowing Drogo to settle himself. "Unless of course you would grace me with a bit of conversation..." he adds, letting the sentence dangle.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 16, 2004)

"Those that learn from experience are as valued in my lands as those who earn their wisdom from books," Teleri replied with a lopsided smile. "Both are equally important. Do not sell yourself short my friend,"


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 16, 2004)

Hearing another of his companions talk of taking the coins from the bottom of the well, Ayden reached down and picked a random one up from the water below.

_~Are you a decoy from Tyrinith, or a wish from those who walk in ignorance above? Do we have any right to tempt Lady Luck without knowing where they came from?~_

Dropping the coin back into the water, Ayden turned as he heard someone approaching and smiled as he saw Chasity approaching.

"Teleri speaks the truth Chasity, while you may not feel that in the convential sense you are gifted, the gods have given you an insight into the world that I admire greatly."

Motioning to the other end of the room with his sunrod, Ayden smiled slightly as he waved it.

"While I hold no illusions on my ability as a tracker, I think that we should be able to walk the edges just fine."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 16, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo telepaths his thoughts to Calenthang.  "No point making any extra noise by talking.  I hope you don't find me too much of a burden.  I do try to travel light, to keep from slowing Rex much when he carries me.  I wonder if our sucesses as a team has made us rash.  Here we are venturing into this waterfilled cavern.  We are unable to retreat with any speed.  The water hampers our fighting.  I fear I will be nigh useless if you were to drop me to fight."

"I have a spell that can shape wood.  I could form small boats for us.  Combine that with the presense of a crocodile for an ally, our effectiveness might be greatly enhanced.  It would take a couple days, but this naga has been down here for months, even years."

Drogo looks around as they push forward.  How high is the ceiling from the water?


----------



## Majin (Jun 16, 2004)

OOC: The ceilings are 10 feet high on average.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 16, 2004)

Dunstand look at the group and sees that they have some reservations about entering the tunnels.
“I’m sure all will be fine, let me and the elf first see what’s at the end of this tunnel, before we decide to go back up.”

Turning to Drogo he gins, speaking in Halfling,
“You’ve got a majestic mount there master Halfling, take good care of him."

He slowly makes his way towards the northern tunnel, signaling Sielwoodan to follow him. Standing at the tunnels entrance he scans the tunnel with the light of his lamp.

(+9 Search)

“We won’t be going far, just so fare that we can see where this tunnel ends. Be ready to fight or leave, if you see us running and screaming.”


----------



## Velmont (Jun 16, 2004)

"Running and screaming?" he pause for a moment, and then he smiles, just as if someone have told a good joke.

"Let's go, and be quiet."

Sielwwodan start to advance, his bow ready, and try to do no sounds. He looks around him to see any trace of use of the passage, or for anything unusual.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 16, 2004)

_I find you no more a burden than anything else I carry, friend Drogo,_ he replies, hoping the halfling would see the humor in it. _Don't worry so much, little friend. Our companions are capable enough that, should the need arise, we may make a safe and hasty retreat_, he pauses to point out that they are in the back of the line. _If it comes to blows, just hold onto my ears_, he adds, laughing out loud.


----------



## Majin (Jun 17, 2004)

Dunstand and Sielwoodan follow the north passage and come to a sharp branch, one path heading west and the other looking to circle around back the way they came. The others exploring the southern passageway notice that the branch to the southwest widens and the current slows, while the southeastern passage's current runs noticeably faster and the floor is covered with slippery moss. 

OOC:Manzanita - I should probably mention that if Drogo accepts staying on Calenthang's shoulders throughout the trip that he could very easily hop down and find some rocks to stand on to cast his spells or fire ranged weapons in order to allow Calenthang a better advantage to fighting. The quarters throughout most of the cavern are pretty cramped, so the loss of ability to charge is not too much of a disadvantage to you guys. It would save on time, and be easier on your character, and he also would not have to go through the trouble of summoning a new animal companion. But as always, the choice is up to you guys.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 17, 2004)

“What do you want to do elf, left, right or go back and get the others? If we take the right passage we will probable end op in the Southern passage, so I don’t think we need to go that way.”

ooc: not so ninja like edit, left was right and right was left  .


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 17, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> The others exploring the southern passageway notice that the branch to the southwest widens and the current slows, while the southeastern passage's current runs noticeably faster and the floor is covered with slippery moss.




Ayden turned to face Chasity, and pointed to the smoother passage heading off to the southwest.

"I truly wonder if it matters what path we take at the moment, as we are here and I fear that if she is as skilled with spells as her sister is, she is already quite aware of our presence. Which makes me also wonder, who down here is the true hunter, and who is the potential prey?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2004)

Andreas trudges gloomily through the water, frowning as his clothes get thoroughly soaked.  He pulls his hat more firmly onto his head, pulling his cloak around him to ward off the chill, damp air.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 19, 2004)

Chastity smiles faintly at Ayden's words. "Give me a moment. I will see if I can sense her down here." She turns to _detect evil_ in both directions.


----------



## Majin (Jun 20, 2004)

Chastity does not detect any evil.

OOC: Good to have you back Jarval!


----------



## Dhes (Jun 20, 2004)

Dunstand walks the short way back down the corridor to tell the rest of the party of there finding. “ok. That didn’t tell us much, the path splits in two. One path that seems to curl back to the south, probably ending up as a side passage back there, (pointing to the passage leading to the south) and one path leading to the west. If it was up to me I would take the path leading west, it seems a good a course as any”

Turning to Calenthang, “It seems you will have to carry our Halfling friend some more, the water level seems to stay the same.”


----------



## kirinke (Jun 20, 2004)

Teleri looks west, face as cold as only an elf can make it. _We dance on the edge of the abyss, _ she thought to herself. _Do not let my friends or I fall into those dark pits,_ she prayed. 

"West it is then," she agreed softly, some life seeping back into her expression.

ooc:
I figure Teleri is going to be scared of facing a naga, considering what she just went through, it's no big relevation there.   But she will do it because of that darned elvish tenacity and elvish sense of what's right. (It's hard to dissuade an elf from a course of action, they're stubborn gets)


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 20, 2004)

Calenthang smirks in response to Dunstand.
"I do not mind, friend Dunstand,"  he says to the rogue, addressing him just as he does anyone else in the party.
_Are you alright up there, friend Drogo?_ he asks Drogo silently.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 21, 2004)

"Seems logic"  Sielwoodan answers to Dunstand. "Let's take a look at the west path." Looking at the remaining of the group. "Give us an advance, so we can scout without being disturb by you."


----------



## Majin (Jun 21, 2004)

Moving through the western bend and onward down the tunnel you are startled as you hear what sounds like the tortured screams of a little girl. The screams echo throughout the tunnel, heard by the entire party. Those scouting ahead begin to see what appears to be blood slowly mixing in with the water coming from further down the passage.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 21, 2004)

Dunstand slowly turns to Sielwoodan with a blank aspersion on his face.
“uhh, maybe we should wait for the rest of the group before we go on, I’m not scared easily but this is a wicked thing.”

He looks down at the water slowly turning red with blood and back agene at Sielwoodan.
“I know we havened started out on the best of terms, but I’m glad I’ve got you and your deadly bow next to me.”

Dunstand increases the grip on his dagger and looks a last time at the bloody water before blinking away tears of terror and pain for person that screamed that death scream.
_I would like nothing more than to rush forward and help the young woman that was screaming, but I fear that its to late for here, if only we got her faster instead of benign fearful of our surroundings_.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 21, 2004)

"I sense no evil," Chastity says softly before the decision is made of which direction to go.

At the sound of the screams, her head comes up sharply. "I do not like this," she says with conviction, eyes narrowed. She restrains herself from chasing down the corridor just barely. _This could be a trap. But the blood, and the screams! Torm, guide me!_ she prays fervently.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 21, 2004)

"Wise, wait for them, I'll take a look by myself." on that, Sielwoodan slowly adavance in teh cave, trying to be as silent as it is possible to be. His bow is ready, and he is hoping he would not see some being trture.


----------



## Majin (Jun 21, 2004)

Sielwoodan presses on, following the tunnel further as it curves southward, then back west again. The blood in the water stops suddenly as the tunnel comes to a crossroads, a path leading north and another leading south. The sounds of the screaming girl can no longer be heard.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 21, 2004)

Dunstand tries to forestall Sielwoodan’s leaving, but was too late.
He waits in the passage till he can see the rest of the group, and than follows Sielwoodan down the passage. Al the time keeping a eye open for set traps, but some how he’s sure that if there where any traps he would find them with the broken body of Sielwoodan in them.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 21, 2004)

"Mystra protect us!"  Andreas mutters at the sound of the girl's scream, his face paling.  He nocks an arrow to his bowstring, looking around nervously.

"What should we do?  I doubt we can save that girl, even if we hurry, and rushing into a naga's lair will most likely get us all killed."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 21, 2004)

Teleri fishes out a small piece of chalky rock she had been playing with and during the trip down, she has been marking the walls in elvish runes, trying to keep track of where they're going. When she hears the screams, her reaction is to go towards the sounds of the screams. When the screams stop as well as the blood, her natural caution reasserts itself. 

"This feels like a trap to me," she muttered, trying to remember from which direction the screams came from. "Now where?" she asked looking at the north and south tunnels, thinking which looked worse as she fingers the chalk-rock


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 22, 2004)

Calenthang visibly perks-up at the sound of the screams, but other than that he remains calm; remembering his position and who is stranded on his shoulders, and not wanting to take him for a bumpy ride.
"We certainly cannot turn back now..."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 22, 2004)

Sielwoodan start to inspect the walls and roof of the caves to try to find any sign from where the blood could originate.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 22, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Good idea with the chalk, Teleri!"  Says Drogo as he sees her marking their path.  "If the blood was carried to us on a current, we must try to follow that current back.  Does the current come from the North or South?  Or both?"


----------



## Majin (Jun 22, 2004)

It appears to Sielwoodan that the blood was seeping through the cracks in the southern wall of the tunnel.

OOC: The current is coming from the south.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 22, 2004)

As the scream reverbarated through the stone walls, Ayden felt his blood turn to ice at the thought of the poor soul who had released the cry.

_~Either the naga feeds, or she is letting us know that she is aware of our presence...either one does not bode well for us...~_

Looking ahead to his companions, he saw that Teleri was drawing a chalk line on the walls and was reminded of a tale of two children lost in the woods who sought to mark their way with bread crumbs. However, the birds had eaten the crumbs and the children became lost in the woods forever, eternally looking for their missing path home.

_~Let us hope Tyrinith has not heard the same story...~_

Forcing his stray thoughts aside, Ayden picked up his pace and followed the others toward Dunstand and Sielwoodan.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 22, 2004)

Making no comment, Chastity grimly heads toward Sielwoodan and Dunstand.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2004)

Andreas follows quietly after Chastity and Ayden, trying to make as little noise as possible.

_After all, there's no point in heralding our arrival..._  He thinks, keeping his bow at the ready, a rather awkward proposition given the narrow tunnel and the water.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 22, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Let's go south.  Trap or no trap, we must go to her.  And if someone is suffering, it is clearly our duty to help."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 22, 2004)

Teleri grins at Drogo as she pockets the chalk in a pocket high along her vest shoulder and makes sure her swords are ready to draw and her holy symbol visible. She plans on making those marks in addition to elvish runes (making sure they can find their way back) every time they make a junction. She has her bow out, an arrow ready. If they come into conflict, she plans on firing as many as she safely can before resorting to her swords. 

Also if she has time, she will cast faerie fire, just in case the naga has invisible minions. ^)^

"Thank you Drogo," she replies, her smile dispelling some of the grimness that marked her features since they entered the well. "I do not know about the rest of you, but Elves are not their best underground and can get quickly lost and during the excitment, we may forget where to go. I for one, do not wish to spend any more time than we must down here," (this is right at when Drogo complements her on the chalk idea)

"Yea gods, being in the hands of that creature," she shivers, by comparision, her own encounter with Nyami was relatively civilized. "I would not wish that on my worst enemy," she says softly as they head down the southern branch.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 23, 2004)

Chastity nods shortly. "We must go south."


----------



## Majin (Jun 24, 2004)

Going south:

After about 30 feet the passage opens into a 25-foot by 15-foot cavern with a small cul-de-sac in the southeast corner. Another passage leads to the northeast.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 24, 2004)

*Drogo*

"I hope you are not tiring, my friend." Drogo says to Calenthang.  "I could walk it need be.  For now we must continue Northeast."


----------



## Dhes (Jun 24, 2004)

Dunstand makes a quick search of the room, including the small room to the southeast.
+9 search


----------



## Badger (Jun 24, 2004)

wrong string...sorry all...


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 24, 2004)

_OOC: Uhm...no problem...glad you liked what you saw enough to put a comment in...even if it was the wrong string.._

IC:

As Ayden entered the room with the others, he lifted his sunrod high hoping that the darkness of the chamber did not hide any hidden threats.

"I am afraid that Tyrinith allowed us to hear the death screams knowing that the twists and turns down here would prevent us from reaching her quickly.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 24, 2004)

Badger said:
			
		

> wrong string...sorry all...




Ooc: pretty funny that your 323rd post is the 323rd post in the game…


----------



## Majin (Jun 24, 2004)

Upon exploring the small nook in the southeast of the room Dunstand discovers what looks like a half-rotted hobgoblin carcass wedged in the corner. It is wearing rotting leather armor and carries a rusted falchion. It is also wearing one lens over it's left eye. Giving the rest of the room a once over, Dunstand is able to come up with the 2nd of the lenses to create a pair.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 24, 2004)

Dunstand takes the 2 lenses and turns to his companions.
“Can any of you see if they are magical?”


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 24, 2004)

As Dunstand located one, then a second lens, Ayden looked at the equipment on the rotted skeleton and wondered why the lenses had weathered so well.

"Dunstand if I might have a moment?"

_ooc: If Dunstand does not object, Ayden will cast Detect Magic on the lenses in his hand._

if magical: "Well, the enchantment would explain why these lasted while his other gear did not, but I do not have the ability to tell you what the exact enchantment is, and considering the nature of our foe, I would not suggest blind experimenting.

if non-magical: "Well, whatever the material of these lenses are, they withstand the elements very well. I would hold onto them my friend, as a craftsmen may pay a nice sum to examine them."


----------



## Majin (Jun 24, 2004)

Ayden's spell confirms the lenses are magical. They glow with a slight divination aura.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 24, 2004)

As the glow of the lenses hinted at a divination spell being placed within them, Ayden's mind raced through his limited knowledge of spells as he turned to speak to Andreas.

"Andreas, the lenses Dunstand has discovered seems to carry a minor divination aura, could the crafter of the lenses have placed a misleading spell marker upon them?"

Realizing that he could be holding up their search, Ayden paused.

"Sorry all, I know that this conversation would be best held outside, but it is better to be safe than sorry."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 24, 2004)

Teleri snopes around, looking at the walls, seeing if there are any writings and then examines the hobgoblin carcass. "Tyrinth's sister was the leader of a lizardmen tribe. Why would Tyrinth consort with hobgoblins? They are not snakes or reptilian in nature. It seems to me from what Naamie said, that Tyrinth is very xenophobic. At least, where non-reptilian creatures are concerned. It seems unlikely that this poor sod was here by chance. His body is relatively fresh."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 24, 2004)

"It is no trouble, friend Drogo," Calenthang replies. He puts an extra bounce in his step to assure his halfling friend that all is well.
Calenthang starts walking along the cave walls, examining and scrutinizing the details; he tries to remain inconspicuous about it.


----------



## Majin (Jun 25, 2004)

Teleri's search does not bring up anything else.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 25, 2004)

Teleri looks at them, face grim. "We've tarried here long enough. We need to keep moving," 

(assume that teleri is marking the way with both the visible chalk-marks and less than noticable gouges in the wall with a chisel, she had bought from dagger falls.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 25, 2004)

OCC: Sorry, I was a bit lost...

"Well, except if there is a hidden door, we can hardly hope to have a direct way. If the blood is coming from the person who was screaming, it was getting out from some small hole in the walls. I think we will have to do the long way."


----------



## Majin (Jun 25, 2004)

Continuing northeast the passage widens and the current slows. Tiny blind fish bump your legs every time you move. Another 30 feet and the passage branches to the north and southeast. Looking north you can tell you've managed to circle back, as the northern room contains the well shaft where you oringally entered the cavers. Teleri's chalk marking can clearly be seen at the back of the room as well.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 25, 2004)

Dunstand look at Teleri’s markings and smiles.
“Ok. We can take the passage to the south east, or we can go back north.
If we go north we should take that first passage north jurist around the corner. We followed the blood back to this room, so I think we some one is trying to keep us away from the north. I’m pretty sure that it wasn’t our hobgoblin friend back there, that screamed. Although I must thank him for these nice lenses.”  He ads with a grin, bouncing one of the lenses on the palm of his hand.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 25, 2004)

[Sorry for the delay.] Chastity follows the others, unable to contribute much to the search. "Wherever we go, we should go quickly," she says softly.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 25, 2004)

"Aye to that. I do not like the feel of being a mouse in a maze," Teleri mutters to herself. "So north we go," she said louder


----------



## Majin (Jun 25, 2004)

Going north and then taking the other tunnel to the east finds you circling sharply back the way you came. Your come out in a room where the current is noticeably faster, and the floor is covered with slippery moss. Moving west will bring you to the souther branch of the main entrance where you have just come from. There is also an unexplored passage leading southwest, deeper into the cavern.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 25, 2004)

Teleri snoops around the room, looking for anything unusual on general principles.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 25, 2004)

“Ok. That was fun, we aren’t really left with a lot of chouses. There are only 2 passages we can take, one back in the winding passages, and this one leading south.
Now that we are here we should take the one south, but it is a dangers one because we will be walking up stream.”

_That scream must have unsettled me more then I thought, we have bin going the wrong way all this time. We wanted to follow the blood, but we have bin going upstream all this time._


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "Andreas, the lenses Dunstand has discovered seems to carry a minor divination aura, could the crafter of the lenses have placed a misleading spell marker upon them?"



"Potentially, one could place such an enchantment on an item, but I doubt many mages would bother with such a deception.  It would yield to a simple identification spell, and would be rather expensive in terms of both gold and energy to produce such a weak effect."  Andreas replies to Ayden.  "I'd judge their aura to be genuine, as lenses very often carry divining enchantments."

He falls silent as they start to move into unexplored territory again.


_(*OoC:* Sorry about the delay, been ill )_


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 26, 2004)

Chastity shrugs. "Upstream it is. The fight against evil does not necessarily always have the luxury of the easy path." She starts that way, carefully picking a path through the water. Her holy symbol of Torm lies prominently against her chest atop her armor. It catches the light and throws it around chaotically, glaring against the running water.

[Hope you're doing well, Jarval! ]


----------



## kirinke (Jun 26, 2004)

"You know, there are days in which you should never get out of bed," Teleri mutters to herself. "I've had an entire month of them," she sighs as she picks her way nimbly through the mucky water. "The mayor is really going to get my laundry bill if I survive. If I don't, he'll be charged for carting what's left of me back to my people," she grinned lopsidedly at the others. "Otherwise I will haunt them to the end of time," she cursed as a maggot infested dead rat floats past them. "Ick,"


----------



## Majin (Jun 26, 2004)

Her search not turning up anything noteworthy Teleri continues on with the others down the unexplorered southwest passage, taking care not to slip on the moss covered rocks that litter the submerged floor of the cavern. The passage curves in a crescent shape to the southeast and opens up into a 40 foot by 20 foot chamber, a large whirlpool circulating in the center. The whirlpool pulls slightly on all of you as you stand at the entrance to the room. A southwest passage at the back of the room leads further on into the caverns, but random glints of something shiny alert your eyes to a thin passageway in the southeast of the chamber that appears to lead into a larger room.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 26, 2004)

Chastity looks blankly at Teleri as she speaks. When they reach the whirlpool room, she stands as close as she can without losing her balance. She pivots slowly, looking around the room and more closely at the exits. "Which way?" she says softly.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 26, 2004)

Feeling the pressure around his legs increasing, Ayden did not like the look of the vortex in the center of the room.

"I do not think that any good will come of getting close to that whirlpool. Perhaps it would be in our best interest to lash some rope around our waists for the moment to make sure that if one of us falls, the others can make sure we do not get sucked towards it."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 26, 2004)

*Drogo*

"We need to be careful of that current.  Perhaps one person should continue, close the wall, and holding a rope.  If swept off his/her feet, the rest of us could pull him to safety.  The SW corridor is closer to reach, no?"


----------



## kirinke (Jun 26, 2004)

"Does anyone have a rope?" Teleri asked as she peered down at the southeast corridor. "That corridor seems to be smaller than the other. Perhaps it isn't used as much. We may be able to surprise her," she offered.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 26, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Does anyone have a rope?"




Sielwoodan stare a moment at the spool. "We used one to climb down, and mine is still on the packs of Felmir. I don't usually carry rope, but I should have thought of it as soon as we knew it was some cave."


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 26, 2004)

Chastity carries nothing but her weapons, armor, and holy symbol, so she does not even bother looking. "I have no rope," she says somewhat unnecessarily.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

"I left mine at the inn."  Andreas says regretfully.  "Normally I just leave it on Yehudi, as it's so heavy to cart around."  He scowls at the whirlpool, as if it could somehow be blamed for his forgetfulness.




			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> [Hope you're doing well, Jarval! ]



_(*OoC:* Thanks, I'm feeling better today )_


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 27, 2004)

*Drogo*

"A shame.  I have none either.  Shall we risk it?  return the surface?  Or try another path?  Whomever was screaming, if real, is probably dead, sad to say."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 27, 2004)

ooc:
i do believe the dm is suggesting obliquely that we go and get some rope and pitons from above.  the slight pull of the water comment cements it. Boing...

Teleri looks at the whirlpool with misgivings. "Perhaps we should return to the top and get some rope and pitons. In any case, as drogo says, whoever was screaming is probably dead. We will not serve that individal if we too drown in that," she said pointing at the swirling water. 

_Afraid of a little water are we? _ she thinks derisively to herself and looks at the water again. _Absolutely yes._


----------



## Majin (Jun 27, 2004)

OOC: Just a small request while everyone decides whether to travel back to the surface to get some more rope: Jarval & Kirinke - Could you e-mail me at timoan@comcast.net at your earliest convenience? I have some questions about where we might take your characters in the future. I have a pretty good idea about what most everyone is looking to accomplish in the long run. I'd like to hear a little more about what you two have in mind and we can see if we can work something out about that. Thanks.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 27, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Yes.  I feel we should return to the top."


----------



## Dhes (Jun 27, 2004)

“My rope is still hanging down from the well, I could go and get that? I left it there because I thought it could serve use more hanging there, if we had to leave in a hurry.”


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 27, 2004)

Chastity frowns. "I don't think that we can safely assume that whoever was screaming is dead. They could simply be unconscious and still need our aid." She considers the whirlpool thoughtfully.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 27, 2004)

Teleri looks at the young paladin and smiles sadly. "We won't do much good to whomever was screaming if we act too hastily. Already here, the current is very strong. Further into the room, it will be stronger still. We do not know how deep it is and our armour is heavy enough. If we slip, we will drown."


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 27, 2004)

Chastity nods in agreement, but continues to look at the rushing water.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 27, 2004)

"We must continue on, friend Teleri," Calenthang says gently but firmly; in no way happy with the thought of just abandoning a soul in need, and in full agreement with his more righteous companion.
"If none will traverse to the other side, I shall go," he adds. "We will have to part here, if that is the case, friend Drogo."


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 27, 2004)

Chastity looks at Calenthang as he speaks. "I will accompany you."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 27, 2004)

Calenthang offers a sharp nod and a smile to Chastity, and kneels down to allow Drogo to "dismount."
"Tell me, friend Andreas, is this whirlpool magical?" he turns to the sorcerer with raised eyebrows. "It just doesn't seem natural, is all."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2004)

"One moment, and I'll be able to tell you."  Andreas replies quickly, glad to be of some use.  He weaves a spell and studies the whirlpool for any trace of magical energy.


_(*OoC:* Casting _detect magic_.)_


----------



## kirinke (Jun 27, 2004)

Teleri sighs, unwilling to abandon them. "I will go with you as well, but first, let Andreas cast his spell to make sure that this pool is what it seems." she grinned. "I was raised to not abandon my friends. Nor allow my own fears to rule me,"

_Even though alone, you probably would have turned back to get a rope._ She chided herself gently.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 28, 2004)

"Well, if you plan to discuss, I can run back and find a rope. Just ask, and I am on my way."

OOC: If someone accept, Sielwoodan will run back to the well, climb up to get a rope, fall down (using feather fall) to go faster and run back here.


----------



## Majin (Jun 28, 2004)

After casting his detection spell Andreas finds, that on the contrary, the whirlpool the party is looking at is very real indeed. Calenthang, preparing to enter the water on his own detects a steep drop off in height of the water level. Any testing of how deep the water is in front of you reveals it to be about 10 feet. Whoever wants to pass through this room to set up a rope for the others, must swim.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 28, 2004)

Dunstand walks back to the first room and tugs on his rope, releasing it from the footing. 

Walking back to the group (Not thinking that they even noticed that he was gone) he says,
“ok, we have a rope, now we need to find out who is going to cross first. I’m not a very good swimmer, but I’m pretty strong so I would go if no one ells is willing”

ooc: looking at the carecter sheet, it seems that Calenthang and Teleri are the strongest, they get a +3 for STR on swimming so if any one would go, one of the would have the best chance  of getting to the other side.
(When removing all armor and equipment)


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 28, 2004)

"I am not a strong swimmer," Chastity says somewhat regretfully. "I never had need before today. But I am willing to go if it is necessary."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 28, 2004)

Calenthang's eyes widen apprehensively when Dunstand produces a rope.
"Where exactly did you get that rope, friend Dunstand?" he asks in a worried tone as he gingerly takes it from him. He hands an end to Chastity and ties the other to himself, preparing to make the swim to the other side.
"I shall hold the line when I get over there. The rest of you make your way across after." He turns to Chastity. "You stay here and hold your end until I am safely on the other side and the others have made their way across. I will hold it for you when you cross,"  he says, making the best of the situation.

(OOC: Props go to Chastity for being among the strongest...  )


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 28, 2004)

*Drogo*

"If we take the rope from the well, how shall we escape?  Can someone climb the wall?  Discretion is the better part of valor, my friends.  We are strong, it is true, but not unbeatable.  I have a bad feeling about continuing without improved equipment."


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 29, 2004)

[I am really confused, but here goes my attempt at a post.]

Chastity nods and holds the rope firmly. "I am ready whenever you are."


----------



## Dhes (Jun 29, 2004)

Dunstand sees the looks of horror the group gives him when he produces the rope.
“Sorry I didn’t want to frighten any one, but I left the rope there just for comfort thinking we wouldn’t need it any more in there rest of these caves. But it’s not a big deal, I have a grappling hook with me so I can still get it back up. And if need be I could just jump up or some one could boost me up, and I could grab hold of the first handhold, and then securing the rope so you guys can climb up safely. It’s only 10 feet or so to the first hand hold.”

Dunstand looks back at the rope with a pained expression.
“I’m sorry if I acted in hast, but I feared we where losing precious time.” 

ooc: sorry people I didn’t want to upset any one, but I didn’t really C the clime as a big problem.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 29, 2004)

"Not to worry."  Andreas says to Dunstand.  "It's done now, and we might as well move on.  So, who wants to be first across cross after Calenthang?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 29, 2004)

Although initially as shocked as the others, Ayden quickly realized that if they failed to stop the naga then they might not need the extra rope to leave the well area.

"What is done is done, and while it is nice to think of our journey out of here, let us worry about that once that time comes. Until then, let us concentrate on making sure that we can cross this vortex safely, as if the naga's lair is anywhere, I think this would be a great location for one."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 29, 2004)

Teleri looks at Calenthang and grins lopsidedly. "Care to brave the wet death my friend?" she teases him as she begins to get out of her armor, handing that and her equipment to the rest of her companions. "Take care of my holy symbol please," she told Chasity as she handed the precious emblem to her. 

"Remember, courage comes not from a lack of fear, but from not letting it rule you," she grinned and waited for Calenthang to join her before plunging into the whirlpool. 

(she will wait for calen, and at the moment, she is just carrying her armor, weapons, holy symbol, a flask of water and holy water)


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 29, 2004)

Calenthang eyes Teleri nervously.
"Please, friend Teleri, wait for me to cross before braving the pool. If I lose my footing and am sucked in, I will need all the hands available here to pull me out. It will be much better for us all if we take it slowly and one at a time," he says, trying to stay his elf-kin from doing anything rash.
He waits to make sure she acquiesces before beginning to swim to the other side.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 29, 2004)

"Don't fear Calenthang, we are more than one who will pull you out. It will need more than a strong current to drag you."

Sielwoodan put his bow on his shoulder and prepare to drag Calenthang out of the pool if necessary


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 29, 2004)

As the others began stripping their armor off, Ayden quickly offered up a silent prayer to Finder to keep his companions safe as they tried to cross the room.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 29, 2004)

Chastity watches the others calmly, and takes the holy symbol from Teleri when asked. _Torm, guide my companions to safety._


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 29, 2004)

"I fear more for the safety of all of you more than I do myself," he says to Sielwoodan with a light smile. "And I fear for all of your safety a lot," he says, winking at Teleri.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 30, 2004)

ooc: A small bump, because some people (if not every 1) lost there subscribed treads.


----------



## Majin (Jun 30, 2004)

The rope safely tied around his waist, Calenthang starts his swim across the room. Many times the current drags and pulls him towards the whirlpool but  the rest of the party keeps him from being pulled under by the rope. Eventually he makes his way across and holds the rope while the others cross. Finally the last party member across is dragged through the water holding on to the other end of the rope.

Not having enough room in the tight passageway the members that fall back into the adjoining room see strange brownish-green moss-like plants hanging from the ceiling. There is also a thin layer of gray plankton floating on the surface of the water in this cavern. 

Suddenly the murky water gives way to what looks like a hill of vines or moss. Rising ominously 6 feet in the air the plant-mass gives way to thick, ropy arms and legs. In silence it waves it's viney arms menacingly as it moves towards you!

Initiative:

Drogo - 23
Calenthang - 19
Ayden - 19
Teleri - 18
Shambling Mound - 18
Sielwoodan - 17
Andreas - 9
Dunstand - 8
Chastity - 6


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 30, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Oh, looks grim." thinks Drogo.  But he figures quick offensive action is best.  Focusing his mind on the realms of fire, he calls into existance a ball of yellow flame in the palm of his right hand, which he is careful to keep above the water.

_OOC:  This is produce flame.  On his next action, he plans to throw the little fire ball at the plant creature.  Hopefully, if it extends 6 feet above the water, he should be able to aim above his companions.  His attack, if this will work for round 2, would be +6(1d6)+3_


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 30, 2004)

Ayden's arms felt as if they were made of lead as he finally reached the others across the room. Several times he felt the water threatening to pull him free from the rope, but his Uncle, as well as Tymora, had granted him the strength to make it across and as he tried to catch his breath, once feeling out of place among his hardier companions, Ayden watched as the moss in the room came alive and began lashing out at those in the room with it.

_~A spawn of Moander...surely Tyrinith is a mage to be feared if she has unlocked the dark secrets of summoning one of these beasts...~_

Calling out to his companions, Ayden hoped his minor knowledge of the god who Finder usurped would be of use.

"Beware the beast's touch, as it can absorb a creature into it to feed upon."

His brief warning given, Ayden quickly grabbed his holy symbol and called upon Finder's blessing for his friends.

"Guide our strikes with thy grace Uncle..."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 30, 2004)

"Always good timimng, those creatures." Sielwoodan take his bow and shoots an arrow at it.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 30, 2004)

Dunstand positions him self so that he has a clear shot at the shambling mound. And quickly throws his dagger at the shambling mound before the creature can notice him.
Throw dagger, +5 (1d4+2,) (19-20/x2)

After releasing his dagger he quickly draws a 2nd dagger from his writs sheath


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2004)

Now thoroughly soaked, Andreas stands irritably wringing the water out of his cloak.  He starts in alarm as the plant-creature rises out of the water, and backs away a few steps.

With a few words and a gesture his companions are becoming quite familiar with, Andreas launches two bolts of energy towards the beast.

"Hey, did you see that?"  He asks Ayden excitedly, looking distinctly surprised by the appearance of two missiles.  "I did two at once!"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 1, 2004)

Calenthang draws his sword and makes for the behemoth.
_Mielikki smite this vile mimic of Nature!_


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 1, 2004)

Chastity anchors the rope as the others cross. When it is her turn to be pulled over, she does her best to help, though her efforts are hindered by her attempt to keep her bow and quiver dry. _Not that it matters in this damp!_

She reaches the other side safely and spends several moments wringing out her soaked clothing and hair and shaking much like a dog or a pony would. Water droplets fly everywhere as the creature rises up before them. _Torm's fist! What is this monstrosity?_

At Andreas's display of power and excited exclamation, she throws him a quick grin. She then draws her greatsword and rushes in to attack the plant, Ayden's words slipping by her much like the water she had just shed. "Torm, strengthen us!" she cries as she engages the beast.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 1, 2004)

Teleri manages to get into her armor and grip her weapons before the creature manifests. She fires her arrows, keeping well away from the waving limbs of the plant thing. Once she runs out of arrows or the thing gets too close, she will resort to her weapons.

"Try and lure it into the whirl-pool water! It's our only chance!" Teleri shouts to the others.


----------



## Majin (Jul 2, 2004)

Drogo forms the ball of flame in his hand, making sure to keep it above the water. Calenthang moves towards the shambler and swings his sword at it's mossy form, slicing into it. (9 damage) Ayden calls upon his uncle and grants the party the affects of his bless spell, while Teleri takes aim and with care not to hit Calenthang, releases an arrow from her bow. Unfortunately it sails wide and into the murky depths behind the creature.

The shambling mound swings a large tendril in a sweeping arc towards Calenthang, connecting and nearly knocking him off his feet. (9 damage)
Sielwoodan fires his arrow, also taking care not to hit Calenthang. With a satisfying *thunk*, the arrow makes contact with the creature and buries itself deep in it's side. (7 damage) Andreas releases his volley of Magic Missles towards the creature, both homing in and releasing their energy on it with a burst. (6 damage) 

Dunstand lets a dagger fly from his hand at the shambler, slicing the creature across an "arm", cutting off one of the many small tendrils that make up the whole of it. Chastity moves up to the abomination and slices at it's midsection, cutting out a sizeable chunk. (16 damage)

Drogo tosses the flame towards the mound. It burns into the creature but surprisingly to the druid, it does not flinch. 

Initiative:

Drogo - 23 *Acted*
Calenthang - 19
Ayden - 19
Teleri - 18
Shambling Mound - 18
Sielwoodan - 17
Andreas - 9
Dunstand - 8
Chastity - 6


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 2, 2004)

Heartened by her attack, Chastity swings again with gusto. "For Torm!" she shouts thunderously. She tries to keep the plant from attacking Calenthang again, moving toward him as she attacks.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 2, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo will continue hurling flame at the creature.  He can do this a total of 3 times.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 2, 2004)

Calenthang gasps and sucks up the crushing feeling in his ribs, determined not to fall in the face of danger.
He takes a step to the side and motions for Chastity to do likewise, preparing to flank the creature.
He attacks it again.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 2, 2004)

Chastity's eyes narrow at Calenthang's motions, but [assuming no one is dropped in the meanwhile] she moves to comply.


----------



## Dhes (Jul 2, 2004)

Dunstand lets his second dagger fly, trying for a better aim than the first one.

Throw dagger, +5(1d4+2)(19-20/x2)

Not wanting to take his eye of the monster he opts to take out his Rapier instead of bending down to taking a third dagger from his leg.

ooc: nice one Chastity…


----------



## Velmont (Jul 3, 2004)

Sielwoodan will move 5 feets in a direction to have a better view of the monster, reducing the chance to hit someone in the way. He will than shoot 2 arrows. (OOC: Rapid Shot)


----------



## Jarval (Jul 3, 2004)

Andreas lets loose another volley of energy at the creature, then backs up another few steps.  He looks nervously over his shoulder, aware of the unwatched passageway though to the whirlpool chamber behind him.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 5, 2004)

ooc:
Sorry guys, was out of town since friday. am back now

IC:
Teleri curses roundly as her arrow misses and fires again, keeping well away from the plant-monster's waving tentacles. _Yea gods, what have I gotten myself into?_ she thought, also mindful of not getting too far into the passage leading to the whirl-pool


----------



## Majin (Jul 8, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for the long wait guys. The first few days I was waiting for Verbatim to post, and yesterday was busy rebuilding my comp. I'm back now and will post for Verbatim with hope that he rejoins us soon.

Calenthang takes a few quick steps to the side of the creature and swing his blade, slicing deep into the creatures side. (8 damage) Ayden swings his staff at the creature but is unable to wound it. Teleri's arrow finds it's mark in the creatures neck. (4 damage) The creature flails in silent rage and makes a grab for Chastity with both arms, only managing to grasp her with one. (6 damage)

Sielwoodan lets two shots fly rapidly from his bow, but accuracy fails him in his haste. Andreas lets another set of magic missles leave his hands striking the shambling mound with repeated force. (4 damage) Dunstand's dagger sails true this time, striking the mound in the center of it's mass. (Crit - 11 damage) It suddenly comes crashing down into the murky water, falling silent, defeated.

OOC: New chapter & OOC guys!

Chapter IV
OOC IV


----------

